# NHL Playoff Thread



## Negative1

I'm laying it down a bit early because I don't want noone else to make this thread. :thumbsup:

Obviously, I would like to have the members contribute as the post-season progresses. Post your Stanely Cup match-up predictions while we wait for it to begin.

Well it looks like the teams in the West are all decided, the order however has yet to be finalized but we have; 

1 - Detroit Red Wings - Like every other year.
2 - San Jose Sharks
3 - Minnesota Wild
4 - Anahiem Ducks
5 - Dallas Stars
6 - Colorado Avalanche
7 - Calgary Flames
8 - Nashville Predators

-----

I'm soo happy for the Predators for making it but I feel bad for Luongo.  He's such a wicked-bad goalie who deserves to be on a championship team.

If this ends up being the first round, I'll pick;

Nashville over Detroit
San Jose over Calgary
Minnesota over Colorado
Dallas over Ducks

Since the East is in a nerve-racking state, I will refrain from putting it up until tommorow morning. I hope Florida spanks the Hurricanes though, for Washingtons sake. 

This is gonna be an exciting year of playoff hockey friends, I cannot wait until it begins.


----------



## Chrisl972

Nashville over Detroit??? 

The only chance that will happen is if Luongo gets in the zone and stays there. Which he is very capible of, but he would have to win that series by himself. 

Detroit>Nashville
San Jose>Calgary
Minnesota>Colorado
Dallas>Ducks

I like the rest of your picks, but I have to take my hometown boys to go all the way this year. They just can't get knocked out early AGAIN this year.


----------



## All_In

Finally another hockey thread, lol.

Det>Nash
SJ>Cal 
Col>Min 
Ana>Dal

Nashville over Detroit? Yikes!
SJ vs Cal is gonna be harder than people think for SJ. SJ is one of the strongest teams, but Cal is never easy...and oh yeah, they have Jarome Iginla.
Col with a healthy Forsberg these guys have two incredibly strong forward lines. Theodore is playing like before and their D isn't that bad.
Ana is Ana (proven playoff goaltending, best defensive core in the league, and the same offense as last year - McDonald, +Weight, +a better Bertuzzi, and + a better Bobby Ryan) - sorry Dallas.


----------



## wafb

I just hope the West beat up on each other so that when the Pittsburgh Penguins reach the Finals the enemy is ripe for the picking.


----------



## All_In

wafb said:


> I just hope the West beat up on each other so that when the Pittsburgh Penguins reach the Finals the enemy is ripe for the picking.


Ha, that's what I'm banking on as well (not to jinx the Pens)! But that's the Duck's game, and if they do it right, they'll be right back in the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## e-thug

Good to see hockey get some love around hear!! As far as the east goes, I really hope Washington get in, Ovechkin is da biz!

Anyhow over to the west:

Detroit > Nashville...I dont see how anyone can think Nashville will KO the Red Wings

San Jose > Calgary...going to be a real tough series, but I think San Jose will take it in 6.

Minnesota > Colorado...Dont think Forsberg is gonna be that effective.

Anaheim > Dallas...Definetly Anaheim, they are legit contenders.


----------



## burton_o6

Detroit will beat Nashville

Sharks will beat Calgary

Avs will beat the wild

Ducks will be the Stars


----------



## All_In

e-thug said:


> Good to see hockey get some love around hear!! As far as the east goes, I really hope Washington get in, Ovechkin is da biz!


Me too (enjoyin the hockey love and hopin the Caps get in). Not just to see Ovechkin finally in the playoffs, but so that the Pens might get a chance to wreck the Caps.



e-thug said:


> Minnesota > Colorado...Dont think Forsberg is gonna be that effective.


11 pts in 8 games. If he's healthy, Forsberg is always a factor.



e-thug said:


> Anaheim > Dallas...Definetly Anaheim, they are legit contenders.


Agreed. How quickly people forget this is basically the same team that won it all just last year. They do have Scott Neidermayer and Chris Pronger after all. :confused02:


----------



## Suvaco

Red Wings > Predators

Sharks > Flames

Avs > Wild

Stars > Ducks

I hate the Ducks and I think the stars have the goaltending and the offense to beat them. 


And I think I can take a guess on how the east might turn out...

1. Penguins
2. Canadiens
3. Washington
4. Rangers
5. Devils
6. Senators
7. Bruins
8. Flyers

Since the Washington-Carolina conference is so weak, I think Washington can get bumped up to 3rd place. They both face Florida for their final game, and I think Carolina will lose to them today and Washington will beat them tomorrow to take 3rd place.

Not sure how the brackets will turn out, but I think those 8 teams will make it. I am pretty confident that the Penguins, Candiens, and Rangers will make it to the second round no matter who they play.


----------



## Negative1

Did you guys forget that the Red Wings got swept by a 2003 Anahiem Ducks team? Nashville can beat Detroit, I'm counting on it lol.


----------



## Terry77

Positioning still yet to be decided, as Calgary could face either the Wild or San Jose. Washington needs a point to get in the east as well, once the dust is all cleared and settled I'll be doing my pool and making picks.


----------



## Lotus

i really wanna see Calgary get knocked off right away, come on Colorado please make it to the finals


----------



## Negative1

Well, Washington made 3rd seed for sure. Good for Ovie man, dude deserves it.


----------



## Terry77

* EASTERN CONFERENCE
* (1) Montreal vs (8) Boston
* (2) Pittsburgh vs (7) Ottawa
* (3) Washington vs (6) Philadelphia
* (4) New Jersey vs (5) NY Rangers

* WESTERN CONFERENCE
* (1) Detroit vs (8) Nashville
* (2) San Jose vs (7) Calgary
* (3) Minnesota vs (6) Colorado
* (4) Anaheim vs (5) Dallas

Awesome first round match ups. Should be an epic time for hockey.


----------



## All_In

Terry77 said:


> * EASTERN CONFERENCE
> * (1) Montreal vs (8) Boston
> * (2) Pittsburgh vs (7) Ottawa
> * (3) Washington vs (6) Philadelphia
> * (4) New Jersey vs (5) NY Rangers
> 
> * WESTERN CONFERENCE
> * (1) Detroit vs (8) Nashville
> * (2) San Jose vs (7) Calgary
> * (3) Minnesota vs (6) Colorado
> * (4) Anaheim vs (5) Dallas
> 
> Awesome first round match ups. Should be an epic time for hockey.


Mon>Bos
Pit>Ott
Was<Phi
NJ<NYR

Det>Nas
SJ>Cal
Min<Col
Ana>Dal


----------



## burton_o6

Montreal will beat Boston
Pittsburgh will beat Ottawa 
Washington will beat Philadelphia
New Jersey will beat NY Rangers


Detroit will beat Nashville
Sharks will beat Calgary
Avs will beat the wild
Ducks will be the Stars

What did you guys think about the pens throwing the game today?(Pens fan here)I thought it was a good strategy. They have a better chance agains Ottawa, and now the Flyers can beat the crap out of the Caps for 4 + games.


----------



## Negative1

I just woke up and caught the scores, did Pittsburgh really sell this game?

I'll sh*t the bed if Ottawa puts Pittsburgh out again this year. Can't wait for HNIC :thumbsup:

*Montreal* Boston -- in 4 games.
*Pittsburgh* Ottawa -- in 5 games
*Washington* Philadelphia -- in 6 games
New Jersey *NY Rangers *-- in 7 games


Detroit vs *Nashville* -- in 6 games
*San Jose* vs Calgary -- in 5 games
*Minnesota* vs Colorado -- in 4 games
Anaheim vs *Dallas* -- in 7 games


----------



## burton_o6

Negative1 said:


> I just woke up and caught the scores, *did Pittsburgh really sell this game?*
> 
> I'll sh*t the bed if Ottawa puts Pittsburgh out again this year. Can't wait for HNIC :thumbsup:
> 
> *Montreal* Boston -- in 4 games.
> *Pittsburgh* Ottawa -- in 5 games
> *Washington* Philadelphia -- in 6 games
> New Jersey *NY Rangers *-- in 7 games
> 
> 
> Detroit vs *Nashville* -- in 6 games
> *San Jose* vs Calgary -- in 5 games
> *Minnesota* vs Colorado -- in 4 games
> Anaheim vs *Dallas* -- in 7 games



They most definitely did. They sat Crosby out. Everyone looks like they didn't care, the only effort put forth was by Fleury. I like this better though, even though I believe the Pens can take out the Flyers, they will still get physically punished by them in 4 or more games. Id rather not risk the injuries.


----------



## All_In

burton_o6 said:


> They most definitely did. They sat Crosby out. Everyone looks like they didn't care, the only effort put forth was by Fleury. I like this better though, even though I believe the Pens can take out the Flyers, they will still get physically punished by them in 4 or more games. Id rather not risk the injuries.


I dunno about the throwing of the game. The fact that they sat Crosby gives reason to your theory, but it looked like they were having trouble getting the offense going. And I never like the idea of having to play Ottawa. That team can't be as bad as they've played recently. Remember the beginning of the season when people were comparing them to the Canadien teams of the past? 

Good news for the Pens is that Alfredsson and Fisher are out.

The Flyers are a better team than the Capitals I think. In the playoffs a team is less able to depend solely on one player. I don't think Ovechkin will be able to get the Caps through to the next round. I hope they physically beat up on the Flyers though.


----------



## Negative1

Granted Alexander got a wicked-bad season but he wasn't all that dependant upon during the last 7 games they won. He barely received any points. I believe this was the Washington Capitals at their finest and I think they can do it again against the Flyers.


----------



## Terry77

Sergei Federov got his legs back in Washington lately and he's an underrated guy as far as playoff performers go. I think he'll put up some good numbers and clutch points. 

A lot of people are high on the Sharks, as they should be, but I think if Calgary turns this one into a grinder they can take it. They got the grit and shutdown ability, something San Jose lacks.

Man I'm pumped, even though my Maple Leafs aren't in it. Here's to the rebuild!


----------



## Negative1

Terry77 said:


> Man I'm pumped, even though my Maple Leafs aren't in it. Here's to the rebuild!


Man I hear that, I went through that for 6 years with the Penguins. I'm also a Toronto fan and hope they turn it around next season. :thumbsup:


----------



## burton_o6

Sitting Crosby wasn't the only reason I thought they threw it. It just looked like they didn't care, they weren't trying all that hard to score. I mean they had 10 pp opportunities and didn't score once. But each goal for them on April 2 came from the PP.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Lets Go Flyers!!


----------



## burton_o6

I really dont care if the Flyers win the series but I hope they beat up Caps for at least 6 games.


----------



## 6sidedlie

VANCOUVER MISSED OUT!! Darnit.

* EASTERN CONFERENCE
* (1) Montreal < (8) Boston in 7, the big upset.
* (2) Pittsburgh > (7) Ottawa in 6, both teams need better goaltending to make it deep.
* (3) Washington > (6) Philadelphia in 5, these two teams were awful last year. Good to see them get in and how can you beat against Alexander the Great?
* (4) New Jersey > (5) NY Rangers in 7, Brodeur baby.

* WESTERN CONFERENCE
* (1) Detroit > (8) Nashville in 5, to deep and to good.
* (2) San Jose vs (7) Calgary in 5, with Marleau playing better they are the team to beat.
* (3) Minnesota < (6) Colorado in 6, Avs are playing good and I like there crop of forwards. Defence is iffy.
* (4) Anaheim > (5) Dallas in 4, Dallas slipped late and the Ducks always look good.


----------



## cplmac

Since my Blackhawks are out I'm going to just jump right to the finals and say Anaheim over Montreal. And it pains me greatly to say that. The only team I dislike more than the Anaheim Dicks are the Dead Wangs but they are awful strong, again.


----------



## Sinister

I can't believe Vancouver missed out, I'm just stunned. Things we got to get rid of

-Nausland
-Nonnis
-Vingelault(sp?)

I'd resign Nassy if we took a massive pay cut and gave up the C, dude isn't what he used to be now he's nothing more than a 3rd liner.

We just need people who can put the puck in the net, our defense was solid and I need to say nothing else but Luongo. At least we got some cap room next season.

I've got the Canadians or Penguins winning it this year.


----------



## Terry77

50-60 points isn't a 3rd liner. But yeah, Morrison, Naslund, Linden are all done in Van City. Team is soft and lacks scoring up front. Luongo got oridinary and the team got medicore. 

Some solid young guys coming like Raymond, but the team needs to bring in something big in the offseason. Their blue line and goaltending is near perfect, just need 2 more scoring options up front. Not to sure about the ufa crop this year, Hossa for sure is an option. Always try the RFA root like the Oilers.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Nonis and Alan should not be fired. Nonis didn't trade away the farm for Richards, and Alan is the reigning coach of the year. The Canucks didn't make the playoffs because there defence was murdered this year, Luongo was 'normal', and they need scoring depth.

With Naslund gone or taking a paycut, they will have room to shop to add some depth.

I think Nonis will make a splash around draft day, and he's been looking to move up in the draft lately and I'm sure he's intrigued by Mr. Stamkos. Hopefully he puts together a package that includes his first pick, and maybe Schneider and Bourdon to grab the dude.

I don't think the crop of UFAs are to solid this year so he'll be looking to upgrade through trade and Nonis seems to be the master of not getting ripped off. He isn't scared of the blockbuster (see Luongo) and is will to make a splash. To me, Luongo, the Sedins, Ohlund, and Edler are the untouchables!


----------



## Sinister

It was harder than watching Shogun get schooled by Forrest, watching the Canucks try and score goals. I couldn't get into hockey this year like I usually do cause watching the Canucks wasn't fun, they just can't score goals and looked extremely unorganized. The players don't want Alan in Van City anymore, many of them were pissed right off with the way he treated Linden and held meetings with huge frustrations about Trevor getting benched. Trevor ain't what he used to be, but his leadership and mentality does wonders for out team, really hope he gets into coaching. 

I may have gone overboard saying Nassy was a 3rd liner, but for the money we payed him, you can understand my frustrations watching him play. But he will be gone...hopefully.

I hope Morrison doesn't go, he was playing good and a lot better than previous years until he got injured. 

I just hope we can make things happen next season. Burrows and Kesler are shaping up to be prime players, our defense is solid, we just need guys who can score.


----------



## Negative1

Defence in Van City is prime, thats all that needs to be said. They really need to get rid of Naslund. Seriously, this guys name hasn't been heard on Sportsnet in many many moons, I wouldn't even have a clue as to how many goals he has this year. I know Afinagonov only has like 12 after having like a 50+ goal season not too long ago.

The Rangers vs The Devils is gonna be the opening match-up to watch. Henrik and Martin are inpenitrable fortresses and I see this one looking like Vancouver and Dallas last year. Which was awesome to say the least.


----------



## Terry77

New York owned the Devils this year, but Jersey got home ice so it's up for grabs. New York is just loaded with guys that can perform or are built for the playoffs. Drury is clutch and him Shanahan, Gomez, and Jagr have all been there. They got the grit in Avery, Holleg and others. And I'm really high on their new crop, guys like Dawes, Staal and Griradi.


----------



## All_In

burton_o6 said:


> Sitting Crosby wasn't the only reason I thought they threw it. It just looked like they didn't care, they weren't trying all that hard to score. I mean they had 10 pp opportunities and didn't score once. But each goal for them on April 2 came from the PP.


Sometimes the PP is a can't miss and other times it's not - that's just how it goes. 

They also didn't have Crosby anchoring it this time.

I agree that they looked sluggish, but I doubt it was because of their intent on throwing the game. I think they just played poorly.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Read and weep boys. Judging by the colors you should know that this is a complete homer bracket, but it's not as if picking the Pens to go out of the way is a complete homer pick. They have a pretty good shot if they tighten up their defense a bit. If they don't, I see Montreal defeating Pittsburgh in the conference finals. 

Series predictions:

Montreal over Boston in 4
Pittsburgh over Ottawa in 5
Flying Shits over Crapitals in 6
New Jersey over New York in 7

Detroit over Nashville in 5
San Jose over Calgary in 4
Colorado over Minnesota in 7
Anaheim over Dallas in 5


----------



## Negative1

Anyone catch the Rangers/Devils game? I watched periodically between whistles but thats about it, was it any good?

Volchenkov caught a slapshot from Geno right in face, he had to leave the game.

The Penguins destroyed the Senators, oh man they were brutal tonight. They can thank Gerber for it not being 12-0. Old man Roberts gets it done tonight and Geroges and Neil were just about to trade em but they didn't in the end. Whitney fed Redden his right hand numerous times though.

Great series already, the Sens need to turn it up or they'll be going home early this year.


----------



## burton_o6

Extremley happy with the Pits tonight. Hope they can play like this the rest of the series/Playoffs. I really think they can take the Cup this year.


----------



## All_In

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Series predictions:
> 
> Montreal over Boston in 4
> Pittsburgh over Ottawa in 5
> Flying Shits over Crapitals in 6
> New Jersey over New York in 7
> 
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> San Jose over Calgary in 4
> Colorado over Minnesota in 7
> Anaheim over Dallas in 5


Wow, we pretty much have identical looking brackets with the exception of me having the Rangers beating the Devils. Nice picks (because they are knowledgeable or because they resemble my own?)!

Montreal over Boston in 5
Pittsburgh over Ottawa in 4
Flying Shits over Crapitals in 6
New York over New Jersey in 5

Detroit over Nashville in 4
San Jose over Calgary in 7
Colorado over Minnesota in 6
Anaheim over Dallas in 6


----------



## Negative1

I've been behind a few days, some kool stuff has happened this week in playoff hockey.

I was watching the Preds game yesterday and that arena was jus dead silent in the 2nd period. Detroit was up 2-0 and then Nashville scored the place just erupted and they ended up winning 5-3, good for them.

I'm alittle surpirsed to see Dallas up 2-0 over Anahiem I'll tell ya that.

And my beloved Penguins have the Senators by the balls. They look like they're playing a farm team.


----------



## Asian Sensation

bust out the broom the ottawa sens are gonna get swept


----------



## Terry77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi5nCd1ZVrw

Senators are a joke. It's cemented now. 

*For the record Spartans and Senators are two different things historically.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

That was..just wrong.


----------



## Suvaco

Wow, that introduction is the worst thing I've ever seen....ever. I'm speechless.


----------



## Asian Sensation

holy shit that was bad i love how the crowd starts booing at the end haha


----------



## burton_o6

The chances of my Pens sweeping the Sens this series is huge. Some people thing the week long layoff will be a bad thing, but I think they could use the rest. Crosby still isn't 100% with his high ankle sprain and I believe Gary Roberts is also ill/hurt as well.

Heres to hoping for the sweep


----------



## burton_o6

*Series Update*​ 
_EAST_

****************
canadiens 3 
Bruins 1 
****************
Penguins 4 
Senators 0(ELIMINATED) 
****************
Capitals 1 
Flyers 2 
****************
Devils 1 
Rangers 3 
****************
_WEST_

****************
red wings 2 
Predators 1 
**************** 
Sharks 2 
Flames 2 
****************
wild 2 
avalanche 2 
****************
Ducks 1 
Stars 2 
****************​


----------



## 6sidedlie

Haha, it's funny how Spartans and Senators are not really close historically.

Sharks better stop tooling everyone or else I am in deep shit in my hockey pool.

DAVE NONIS FIRED?!!?!?! Noooooooooooooooo. Let's hope they bring in someone that doesn't goof it up.


----------



## Terry77

I picked Calgary to win that series. But they blew it big time last night, hopefully Phaneuf and Iggy keep it up. 

Anaheim/Dallas has been decided on the powerplay so far, shouldn't be like that.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

First sweep of the playoffs happens tonight


----------



## burton_o6

Alex_DeLarge said:


> First sweep of the playoffs happens tonight


Damn right, And I can't wait. To bad I can't watch it live though.


----------



## Negative1

The third period was by far the best the Senators looked in this series.


----------



## burton_o6

Pens sweep the Sens!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

That picture is officially my avatar, haha.


----------



## Suvaco

Damn, the Penguins went from being the worst team 4 years ago, to being a very good one this year. I like it, that gives my Kings hope.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

They were very good last year as well, except inexperience and Joe Melichar/Ouellet held them back.

And yeah, Kings are going to be good years ahead. They just need to land that dynamite player they don't have right now. Kopitar has the potential but he needs a supporting cast to reach his true potential. They also need to have a smart GM, I'm not too familiar with the team therefore I don't know if they have one.


----------



## Suvaco

Alex_DeLarge said:


> They were very good last year as well, except inexperience and Joe Melichar/Ouellet held them back.
> 
> And yeah, Kings are going to be good years ahead. They just need to land that dynamite player they don't have right now. Kopitar has the potential but he needs a supporting cast to reach his true potential. They also need to have a smart GM, I'm not too familiar with the team therefore I don't know if they have one.


The current GM is Dean Lombardi, the former Sharks GM. He's a good GM, but our coach is kinda pathetic. I just can't wait until the Kings get a goalie that can have more than one good game in a row. The Kings have the second overall draft pick, hopefully they don't waste it.


----------



## Negative1

I would love to see the Kings land Roberto Luongo, that would make my shorts happy. It could very well happen to because someone out in Hollywoodland would shovel out the dollars nesesscary to sign him. Although I haven't had the opportunity to see the Kings play so I can't say much about their offensive abilities. But if its less painful than watching Vancouver eek scoring chances then it wouldn't be bad at all for LA.

Onto our current post-season, I find myself kind of in a bind here between the Rangers and New Jersey. I want the Rangers to do good because I like Jagr, Straka and Lundqvist, I would like to see them win it this year just for their sake but I don't want Avery to have any part of their success. I want the Rangers to win but I also don't want Avery to see any further success.


----------



## burton_o6

Series Update


EAST

****************
canadiens 3 
Bruins 3 
****************
Penguins 4 
Senators 0 _Eliminated_
****************
Capitals 2 
Flyers 3 
****************
Devils 1 _Eliminated_
Rangers 4
****************
WEST

****************
red wings 4
Predators 2 _Eliminated_
**************** 
Sharks 3
Flames 3 
****************
wild 2 _Eliminated_
avalanche 4 
****************
Ducks 2 _Eliminated_
Stars 4 
****************


----------



## All_In

What the hell were the Ducks doing? That was pathetic! There goes my pool... I had them going all the way to the Cup finals! I guess Dallas is that good? I'm still not convinced...

SJ better win game 7...

Det finally got serious and finished the Preds - that was uncomforatble.

I was so sure Col would win that series...

Mon is playing with fire, and if they get beat tonight...well hell, I'll like it - I want my Pens playing Bos.

NYR are playing well enough to scare me right now in the East (in terms of who my Pens face). 

The Flyers are far and above the Capitals...you can say that for most teams in the East. Capitals are not that good. Nice run, but...

And of course...my Pens. Rest of Roberts, I'm gonna be looking for you to break some more skulls in round two ya nut!


----------



## Lotus

wow flyers got worked over in the 3rd eh? tied it up!!! lol HERES TO MONTREAL! woooooooo


----------



## burton_o6

Series Update


EAST

****************
canadiens 4 
Bruins 3 _Eliminated_ 
****************
Penguins 4 
Senators 0 _Eliminated_
****************
Capitals 3 
Flyers 3 
****************
Devils 1 _Eliminated_
Rangers 4
****************
WEST

****************
red wings 4
Predators 2 _Eliminated_
**************** 
Sharks 3
Flames 3 
****************
wild 2 _Eliminated_
avalanche 4 
****************
Ducks 2 _Eliminated_
Stars 4 
****************


----------



## Terry77

Habs fans jump on and off the banwagon too extreme. They just beat the 8th seed in the first round and those douchebags are rioting.

Same fans who thought Gainey and co. were stupid for:
-Drafting Price instead of Brule 
-Signing Kovalev long term 
-Eastern European and American college players
-Wanted Koivu to speak French 

That`s recent memory. So essientially, grow up.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Bunch of "Hab fans" on another site were giving the crown to the Pens when they couldn't land Hossa and traded Huet. Now they're predicting to sweep the Pens in the conference finals and win the whole thing.

They are pretty pathetic.


----------



## Negative1

Does having your cities hockey team in the playoffs automatically give you a license to trash your city? I thought every other Canadian hockey fans were going to act better than the people of Edmonton. This rioting stuff is a joke.


----------



## Terry77

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Bunch of "Hab fans" on another site were giving the crown to the Pens when they couldn't land Hossa and traded Huet. Now they're predicting to sweep the Pens in the conference finals and win the whole thing.
> 
> They are pretty pathetic.


On and off the team's nuts man, it's pathetic. They all wanted to take Kovalev's soul and chase him out of town last year, and now chant mvp when things are going good.


----------



## Negative1

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AI7KeY-DmNU

This video is unbelievable.

I wish Kovalev was still on the Penguins. He'll either be playing his old team in the Conference finals or his old teammates next round in the Rangers. 

Other than the Penguins sweeping Ottawa, the Rangers/Devils series was my favorite to watch soo far.


----------



## All_In

Eh, it's like that in most cities. I'm a Penguins fans but most sports games I get to are in the Philly area. This entire city could care less about hockey unless the Flyers manage to get past the first round. Heck, even at Phillies games when they're losing fans start chanting E-A-G-L-E-S. It's rather annoying.

But yeah, Montreal *barely * beat a depleted Boston team that wasn't good to begin with. Sweep the Pens? That's laughable. It's pretty sad on Montreal's end that they let it get to 7 games. Although it's a good sign that Price was solid in that game. Montreal better hope Philadelphia wins this series. Playing the Flyers would be a lot easier than the Rangers...

I haven't really heard too much about rioting after that game. I live in the States. What happened?

edit: wow, that Kovalev video is ridiculous. Have you seen Tampa's new draft pick (eventually), Steve Stamkos?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-xcuktoTiw&feature=related


----------



## burton_o6

Start of the Second Series


EAST

****************
canadiens 

Flyers
****************
Penguins 
=======Game 1 on Fri @ 7:00 E========
Rangers 
****************


WEST

****************
red wings 
=========Game 1 on Thur @ 7:30 E======
avalanche 
**************** 
Sharks 
=========Game 1 on Fri @ 10:00 E======
Stars 
****************


----------



## Lotus

Flyers should blow through Montreal, Pens will beat the rangers, Stars will beat the Sharks, and sadly I don't know how I want to call the wings and Avs, I would much rather see Colorado pull through.


----------



## Negative1

Colorado plays Detroit yet again. This is a rivalry you can take to the bank. Well, minus Colorado's supreme goalie. I can see Detroit winning this one early but if they become cocky like they always seem, they will lose control of this series.

Detroit in 6.

Straka, Jagr and Kasper playing their old team. Man I hope the Penguins can pull it off, the Rangers are a tough team with an insane amount of firepower, Fleury and or Conky must be sharp as tacks. This should be a high scoring series despite the goal tenders efforts. Expect alot of puck movement and lightning quick plays every shift.

Maybe Avery will throw down against Georges ray01:

Penguins in 4 as always but realistically, Penguins in 7.

The Flyers vs Canadians is one I did not see happening at all. I don't know how to call this one. Philly will maybe grind em out and slowly break their will and unless Montreal pulls it together and starts playing some serious 60 minute hockey, don't expect them to make it to the next round. Biron's glovehand was swift against the Capitols and Price as they say is the next coming of Roy. This will be another series that ends late.

Flyers in 7.

The Sharks vs The Stars, another matchup I didn't see happening. I believe their season series was tied at 4-4 and both teams had a legit shot at catching Detorit late in the season cept Dallas shit the bed in their last 10 and San Jose went 11 straight before losing. Again in this series, the goaltenders are marvelous and will be tough to beat. San Jose was extremely sloppy against the Flames and barely got out alive and unless they change pace, they will be going home. Dallas was solid soo far this post season, they shit the bed in game 5 but I don't see them making too many more mistakes. 

Dallas in 7.

All these second round matches provide us with some serious goaltending. Theodore, Lundqvist, Turco, Nabokov, Fleury, Price, Biron, Hasek/Osgood, these are some mad goalies but the majority of them haven't been this far in the playoffs before. This is an exciting year of playoffs and I can't wait for Game 1 on Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## All_In

All_In_GSP said:


> Mon>Bos
> Pit>Ott
> Was<Phi
> NJ<NYR
> 
> Det>Nas
> SJ>Cal
> Min<Col
> Ana>Dal


Well, I was 7/8 in first round play but, unfortunately the one series I lost (effin Ducks) I picked the team to go all the way to the finals! So continuing with my picks I would have this in the 2nd round:
Mon>Phi 6
Pit>NYR 5
Det>Col 7
*Dal>SJ* 7

If I were allowed to second guess myself, I'd probably only *maybe *change Det vs Col. Col is trouble, and Osgood hasn't played enough to earn my confidence. It still bothers me how he gets put into first place for all the stats categories after playing 2 games!

Mon I think will be too fast and too deep for Philly to handle. Philly's D looked slow in the first round, and let's face it, Biron is garbage.

Pit is Pit. Rangers have to find a way to solve Fleury, because when you have Crosby, Malkin, AND Hossa all on one team, shutouts should be an automatic no. Gomez, Jagr, Shanahan, and Drury seem like a pretty nice way to do just that though.

Dal looked unreal in the first round. They made the Ducks look like crap. And they might get Zubov (probably the most underrated defensemen in the league) back sometime soon? That is nothing but bad news for a SJ team that didn't show much fire IMO during the first round.


----------



## burton_o6

Mon>Phi 6
Pit>NYR 6
Col>Det 7
Dal>SJ 6


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Avery has always talked so much trash about Laraque but doesn't want to drop the gloves with him cause he knows he'd get smashed and his name would mean nothing. Anyway..

Habs over Flying Shits in 6
Pens over Rags in 6
Wings over Avs in 7
Sharks over Stars in 7


----------



## e-thug

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Avery has always talked so much trash about Laraque but doesn't want to drop the gloves with him cause he knows he'd get smashed and his name would mean nothing. Anyway..
> 
> Habs over Flying Shits in 6
> Pens over Rags in 6
> Wings over Avs in 7
> Sharks over Stars in 7


Yikes, are picks are identical! 

Habs > Philly in 5
Pens > Rangers 6

Wings > Avs 6
Sharks > Stars 7


----------



## Terry77

Anybody find it comical that the Avalanche just brought the band back together and a riding a Montreal Canadian goalie that got kicked out of town again? 

Where's Claude at these days, they'd be a lock for the cup then. Seriously underrated team: Smyth, Sakic, Forsberg, Peter Stastny's kid, Wolski, Hedjuk, Brunette, and T.J. Hensick who is a really underrated kid out of college. Svatos is hurt to on top of that and the team has the grinders to boot. 

Hannan, Leopold, Foote, Salei, Liles, Sauer on the back end is good and as mentioned Theodore is playing like it's 2002. So **** it, Avs for the underdog pick. 

Avs > Wings Rangers > Penguins
Stars > Sharks Canadians > Flyers (tough one to call)


----------



## Negative1

Not that I think he's a bad goalie or anything like that but if I were to rate the remaining starting goalies, Theodore would be on the bottom. I don't see the Theodore that carried Montreal that one year. If I were to guess Colorados success thusfar I would hand it all to their skaters because they pretty all have the playoff experience nessesscary to make it.

I'd shit the bed if Ryan Smyth won the cup and took it back to Edmonton :laugh: Seriously, I would die laughing at Oiler fans if that happened.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 2
********************

Penguins 2

Rangers 0
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 2

Avalanche 0
********************

Sharks 0

Stars 1
********************


----------



## Negative1

The Rangers and Pens game 1 was freakin phenominal. The third period went without a penalty for like 17 minutes. Non-stop action and alot of plays, that playoff hockey at its finest. Game 2 yesterday...I can't believe the Rangers were shutout, but its nice to see the Pens go up 2-0.

Dallas taking it to the Sharks twice in San Jose and they even managed to get Nabokov pulled, how often does that happen. Turco is freak simply put.

Can't say I'm suprised by Detroits success, they almost always have their way against the Avalance.


----------



## All_In

I'm really surprised by how fatigued and unmotivated Montreal looks. They are just as deep as the Flyers, and they use more of their defensemen in the average rotation. It is the Flyers' D that should be tired! Good thing Timonen is a such a horse. Biron has looked better than expected and Danny Briere is showing everyone why he commanded such a contract. He turned it on just as everyone in Philly was jumping off his bandwagon and leaving him for dead.

Pit series has gone just as expected! :thumb02: Sidney, Hossa, and Dupuis are starting to click (as long as Sidney and Hossa do, I don't care who else is on the line - Roberts is good to make sure if someone touches Sid or Hossa they pay _that _ very same shift. The D looks solid - best PK in the playoffs is it, and they've let up the least goals per game. And how bout Gil punishing Avery in front of the net for slashing at MAF? Speaking of MAF, he looks great. After falling behind 3-0, he shut it down and came up with some big saves. The cross-ice back-door saves on multiple occasions in game one secured a victory - he must've been used to the Sidney to Whitney play! Another positive from game 2 was that Malone missed two open nets so the score could've been somewhat different.

I haven't watched too much of the Det series besides the highlights, but they seem to have that series in control. Is Forsbger going to play? And how about Franzen? Sleeper of 08 playoffs pick.

Dal has looked better than SJ throughout IMO. Now they get Zubov back...They have balanced scoring and Riberio looks unstoppable. Oh yeah, Turco is pretty good too.


----------



## Terry77

Brad Richards, Mike Modano, Riberio, Morrow, and the cast from Finland, their D and Turco in net make them a scary team. Somewhere, Doug Armstrong is pissed.


----------



## All_In

Terry77 said:


> Brad Richards, Mike Modano, Riberio, Morrow, *and the cast from Finland*, their D and Turco in net make them a scary team. Somewhere, Doug Armstrong is pissed.


Detroit has their Swedes; Dallas has their Finns...


----------



## Terry77

I know Doug Armstrong got heat for poor drafting, but this Stars team is his, with the exception of Brad Richards. Just a raw deal for him, especially if they end up winning the cup. 

Rangers have been disapointing, but the refs have been brutal in that series.


----------



## burton_o6

Terry77 said:


> I know Doug Armstrong got heat for poor drafting, but this Stars team is his, with the exception of Brad Richards. Just a raw deal for him, especially if they end up winning the cup.
> 
> Rangers have been disapointing, but the refs have been brutal in that series.


The pens are getting just as many calls as the Rangers have.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 2
********************

Penguins 2

Rangers 0
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 2

Avalanche 0
********************

Sharks 0

Stars 2
********************


----------



## All_In

Look at game two of Pens vs Rangers - Rangers got more calls...


----------



## swpthleg

I have to pick Detroit to take the whole thing for obvious reasons.

but I love to see ovechkin elbows. war sasha


----------



## brownpimp88

Wow, the Flyers are playing surprisingly well. 

Still gotta go with the Pens in the East, and my favourite Sharks in the west.


----------



## burton_o6

All_In_GSP said:


> Look at game two of Pens vs Rangers - Rangers got more calls...


Thats what I mean. Pens had more penalties.

http://www.nhl.com/scores/htmlreports/20072008/GS030222.HTM


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Pens looking good, so are Dallas. I think we may see a Dallas/Pittsburgh stanley cup final. That would be tits.


----------



## Suvaco

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Pens looking good, so are Dallas. I think we may see a Dallas/Pittsburgh stanley cup final. That would be tits.


That would suck, because it would require the Sharks to lose.


----------



## Negative1

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Pens looking good, so are Dallas. I think we may see a Dallas/Pittsburgh stanley cup final. That would be tits.


Thats what I think will happen also. Dallas is my second favorite team but Pittsburgh always comes first. :thumbsup:


----------



## All_In

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Pens looking good, so are Dallas. I think we may see a Dallas/Pittsburgh stanley cup final. That would be tits.


After the Ducks lost in the first round, my picks altered only by replacing the Ducks with Dallas. Pit>Mon and Dal>Det was what I had after the first round was settled.

Montreal is just combusting...I knew Carey Price wasn't going to take them to the promised land...I just thought him being exposed wouldn't occur until the Pens got ahold of him.

What's with the Rangers team/coach/fans complaining so much? Jagr's my boy from back in the day, but he's being a pr*ck and a half in the media - not giving one ounce of credit to a team that has completely shut down his teammates. "I don't think it was them. We just made them look good." Then even before the series started the coach was complaining about Crosby . That kinda stuff just bothers the hell out of me, but the results are dong a pretty good job of helping me get over it...

Edit: Has anyone heard any more news relating to the status of Gary Roberts for tonight's game? I had heard he almost went in game 2...


----------



## Terry77

Apparently Roberts (my favorite player all time) is good to go, but will sit out game three. 



brownpimp88 said:


> Wow, the Flyers are playing surprisingly well.
> 
> Still gotta go with the Pens in the East, and my favourite Sharks in the west.


Biron, goal posts and soft goals. But I'll give them credit for roughing up the Habs on the boards.


----------



## burton_o6

I am getting so sick and tired of hearing the Rags fan say that the only reason they will lose is because of the "diving" or bad calls. They came up with this excuse before this series even started.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 2
********************

Penguins 3

Rangers 0
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 3

Avalanche 0
********************

Sharks 0

Stars 3
********************


----------



## Terry77

Not a Penguins fan burton_06, but props on keeping the series up to date man. 

Sharks and Rangers are done, while the Avalanche look well on their way too. Red Wings/Stars if it goes down, is going to be a good old school series (bit of everything).


----------



## burton_o6

Thanks...This series really isn't looking good for a few teams.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I've been knocking on the Pens D for the majority of the season, and rightfully so. Granted their best defensive defensemen was done for the season about midway through. But still, I said that if our playoff run will depend on how our defense plays, and man they are looking unstoppable as of late. Hal Gill is really turning into a fantastic trade because he's just a bull out there. Took him a while to adjust to the system but now he's just running guys down.

Pens were in the box nearly that entire game and they just shut them down completely. Blocking shots game after game, it's amazing how well they're playing. Of course not having Sydor in the lineup helps as well, but man, it's impressive.


----------



## Negative1

What the frig happened to Sydor in the first place? I have no recollection of his sudden departure. :confused02:


Watching game 3 yesterday was seriously pissing me, all those penalties they kept taking. It was like they wanted to lose.

Something else I want to point out to anyone that was watching. When Geno scored on that first one-timer, the play-by-play announcers stated, like 2 minutes later, that it was the first goal he scored in MSG. How in _the_ hell...do they get information like that soo friggen fast? It happens all the time, these random facts that noone else knew existed.


----------



## All_In

Sydor has been a healthy scratch since Scuderi came back. He didn't look too impressive whenever I saw him.

The Rangers bitching and whining is taking its toll. It's like that Tostitos commercial: "Sorry, I totally blew that call. But don't worry, I'll call a foul on the other team in the second half...for no good reason...to even things up." All the whining gets to the refs so that they feel like they have to "even it up" for the next couple games. But Hollweg's boarding penalty was just idiotic...and I thank him for it.

How do they know that information? Interns...No but Rangers fans had been saying that since the end of game two - their reasoning for why NY was going to win both home games...

Notes on the game:
- Hal Gil's stick is everywhere.
- Malkin plays the most of any forward.
- Crosby, Hossa, and Dupuis are really starting to click.
- Roberts was a healthy scratch. Not sure how that will play out.
- Laraque had a goal! Orr is scratched so nobody will fight Georges (even though Orr shouldn't keep trying either).
- Fleury's pad speed is awesome. Strength too on that multiple rebound chance on I believe Jagr.
- Jagr is still nasty.
- The Rangers' D finally is getting exposed by the Penguins crazy offense.


----------



## burton_o6

Penguins have generally had a hard time playing MSG. And everyone knows it, so that is prolby how they knew that piece of info so early. Also good to see them get the first win at MSG, that is huge! Confidence is everything in this game


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Laraques goal was actually pretty sweet. Dude pulled the puck in from the Ranger then just wristed that sumbitch. Dudes got some puck skills for being such a big dude, not just a goon.


----------



## Terry77

All_In_GSP said:


> - The Rangers' D finally is getting exposed by the Penguins crazy offense.


They outshot the Penguins in the last two. The powerplay is working for one team and not the other. 

Did anyone catch Jagr's post game? Dude is emotional right now and said he has a "special feeling" about the series now.


----------



## burton_o6

For the sake of Jagr, I hope the Pens sweep them. I really don't want to see him get boo'd in his last game. He did a lot for the Penguins in the past.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I could care less if they boo'd him now. Dudes done nothing but make excuses this entire series, along with his teammates and media.


----------



## All_In

Terry77 said:


> They outshot the Penguins in the last two. The powerplay is working for one team and not the other.
> 
> Did anyone catch Jagr's post game? Dude is emotional right now and said he has a "special feeling" about the series now.


5 goals on 17 shots. Malone's was a tip-in, Malkin's two were both PP and screened blasts, Hossa's was a cross-ice feed, and Laraques was a shelfer. Nothing could've been done about Malone's, but the NYR PK small box obviously isn't working so they need to expand it to get forwards more locked in on the point-men. Hossa's goal was bad defensive coverage and Laraque's was a breakdown behind the goal that led to the pass. The Rangers D is definitely being exposed.

Jagr walked off after a reporter mentioned how he would react after the series is over (or something along those lines). Jagr cut him off, "Is it over?!" and walked away.



burton_o6 said:


> For the sake of Jagr, I hope the Pens sweep them. I really don't want to see him get boo'd in his last game. He did a lot for the Penguins in the past.


I agree with you 100%. He has acted like a POS this season, but you can't ignore what he has done in the past for the Penguins' franchise. The guy has an 2 cups, 1 MVP, 2 (?) Art Ross, and has scored over 430 goals while wearing the Gold and Black. Give the guy a break - he's a legend.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Apparently Sean Avery has a lacerated spleen and is done for the season, and maybe his career, so I've heard.


----------



## burton_o6

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/hockey/r...y_hospital.html 

As much of a prick he is, I hope he is ok.


----------



## Terry77

Halak is starting tonight for the Canadians. Holy shit.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Sharks for the come back baby.

Starting Halak was a bad bad idea. It showed how little confident you have in the Price, so who they gonna put in for the next game? Both guys can't win right now.

Anyone else starting to think a Red Wings v Penguins final is going to be a good time? Both teams can skate, and have a ton of offence with suspect goaltending. I like, I like.

edit: Danny Briere is the Conn Smythe winner right now. Not even a doubt about it.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 3
********************

Penguins 3

Rangers 0
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 3

Avalanche 0
********************

Sharks 1

Stars 3
********************


----------



## burton_o6

6sidedlie said:


> edit: Danny Briere is the Conn Smythe winner right now. Not even a doubt about it.


I disagree..Malkin is only one point behind Briere and he has played 4 games less than him. Briere's Points per game is 1.27 while Malkin's is 1.88. His stats are just better overall.


Plus the flyers aren't going to be in the finals


----------



## 6sidedlie

Malkin is unreal, but he's playing with better talent.

Briere is doing it all by himself on the powerplay. The dude is just flying and always seems to be putting it in.

Briere has been the most valuable player to his team so far, IMO.

Malkin is the shit though. I love me some down syndromed YEVVVVGENI!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> Malkin is unreal, but he's playing with better talent.
> 
> Briere is doing it all by himself on the powerplay. The dude is just flying and always seems to be putting it in.
> 
> Briere has been the most valuable player to his team so far, IMO.
> 
> Malkin is the shit though. I love me some down syndromed YEVVVVGENI!


The Flyers had like the second best power play in the regular season, he's not doing anything by himself. Flyers have a bunch of spark in their offense and Briere is one of the best, doesn't mean he's doing it by himself because he's not.

And besides, he's not doing anything that Malkin isn't doing. Malkin is all over the ice as well, his two goals in game 3 was just masterful, dude has one of the best slap shots in the NHL.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Briere is playing with Prospal, Carter and Umberger.

Malkin is playing with Crosby, Hossa, Gonchar, and Stall.

You get my point?

Kovalchuk and Ovechkin have the best shots in hockey. Malkin would probably fit nicely behind them.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> Briere is playing with Prospal, Carter and Umberger.
> 
> Malkin is playing with Crosby, Hossa, Gonchar, and Stall.
> 
> You get my point?
> 
> Kovalchuk and Ovechkin have the best shots in hockey. Malkin would probably fit nicely behind them.


Crosby/Hossa and Malkin aren't even on the same line, and I don't think Malkin and Staal even see each other on the ice aside from some penalty killing. And like I said, the Flyers have one of the best power plays out there, it's not just one guy and it's not just one guy here. And besides, Carter is a scoring machine, Prospal is good as well, and Umberger is the same guy that had 2 goals tonight, plus he's a beast, I've seen enough of the dude. So no, I don't get your point. The amount of talent you have on your team shouldn't take anything away from one individual. Malkin is just on a tear and dominating the playoffs, and he's done it in less games.

And yeah, I said he has one of the best, not the best. And he doesn't use an illegal stick.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Haha, settle down champ. I forgot I wasn't entitled to my opinion.

Briere plays on the PP with Carter and Prospal. I think Malkin mans the point with Gonchar and has Crosby, Hossa and Sykora on the PP. If you even bother comparing Jeff Carter (a guy they wanted to get rid of at the deadline) and Vinny Prospal (a leftover from Tampa Bay) to Sidney Crosby (top 3 players playing today), Hossa (among the top 10 players today) then this argument is pointless.

I'm not saying Briere is doing it all by himself, but IMO Philly wouldn't even be out of the first round with him and the Penguins wouldn't be as good with out Malkin but they probably would've made it to the 2nd round.


----------



## burton_o6

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Crosby/Hossa and Malkin aren't even on the same line, and I don't think Malkin and Staal even see each other on the ice aside from some penalty killing. And like I said, the Flyers have one of the best power plays out there, it's not just one guy and it's not just one guy here. And besides, Carter is a scoring machine, Prospal is good as well, and Umberger is the same guy that had 2 goals tonight, plus he's a beast, I've seen enough of the dude. So no, I don't get your point. The amount of talent you have on your team shouldn't take anything away from one individual. Malkin is just on a tear and dominating the playoffs, and he's done it in *less games*.
> 
> And yeah, I said he has one of the best, not the best. And he doesn't use an illegal stick.


This is a big thing for me. I like to go by points per game. Briere has had FOUR more games than Malkin.


----------



## burton_o6

6sidedlie said:


> Haha, settle down champ. I forgot I wasn't entitled to my opinion.
> 
> Briere plays on the PP with Carter and Prospal. I think Malkin mans the point with Gonchar and has Crosby, Hossa and Sykora on the PP. If you even bother comparing Jeff Carter (a guy they wanted to get rid of at the deadline) and Vinny Prospal (a leftover from Tampa Bay) to Sidney Crosby (top 3 players playing today), Hossa (among the top 10 players today) then this argument is pointless.
> 
> I'm not saying Briere is doing it all by himself, but IMO *Philly wouldn't even be out of the first round with him and the Penguins wouldn't be as good with out Malkin but they probably would've made it to the 2nd round. *


I know the trophy is for MVP of the playoffs. But the Pens wouldn't be in the playoffs if Malkin didn't step up when Sid was out with his ankle sprain.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> Haha, settle down champ. I forgot I wasn't entitled to my opinion.
> 
> Briere plays on the PP with Carter and Prospal. I think Malkin mans the point with Gonchar and has Crosby, Hossa and Sykora on the PP. If you even bother comparing Jeff Carter (a guy they wanted to get rid of at the deadline) and Vinny Prospal (a leftover from Tampa Bay) to Sidney Crosby (top 3 players playing today), Hossa (among the top 10 players today) then this argument is pointless.
> 
> I'm not saying Briere is doing it all by himself, but IMO Philly wouldn't even be out of the first round with him and the Penguins wouldn't be as good with out Malkin but they probably would've made it to the 2nd round.


I'm just saying dude, don't go off saying Malkin plays with all these different guys when he's not on the same line as any of them. It's not opinionated so you're not entitled to your opinion, that's just the facts.

And again, like I said, the amount of talent you have on your team shouldnt take away a single individuals accomplishments. Unless Briere is playing with complete scrubs then it's debatable, but he doesn't..and neither does Malkin. And Malkin has done what Briere has done..except in few games, why? Because Malkin has dominated.

And you wouldn't know what Phili would do without Briere....most people thought the Pens would struggle with Sid out and Malkin carried the team from there. Now, he's dominating the playoffs. Phili/Montreal is going to a game 5, while the Pens/Rags will most likely end tomorrow, thus making Briere having even more games over Malkin. Pure dominance.


----------



## 6sidedlie

What if a team plays a more defensive system? And a dude like Brendan Morrow is dominating a series with physical play, strong leadership, good 2 way play and the at about a PPG player. You still think 1.88 is more valuable then anything?

..and I know Malkin is more valuable then just getting points. I just don't think points are a good argument.

and Malkin plays with all those guys on the PP. That's what I meant. He centers the 2nd line with like Sykora and Malone if I remember correctly, but the bulk of his points come from the PP or I always see Crosby hooking him up.


----------



## burton_o6

I'm going to bed, you guys have a fun argument.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> What if a team plays a more defensive system? And a dude like Brendan Morrow is dominating a series with physical play, strong leadership, good 2 way play and the at about a PPG player. You still think 1.88 is more valuable then anything?
> 
> ..and I know Malkin is more valuable then just getting points. I just don't think points are a good argument.
> 
> and Malkin plays with all those guys on the PP. That's what I meant. He centers the 2nd line with like Sykora and Malone if I remember correctly, but the bulk of his points come from the PP or I always see Crosby hooking him up.


Then it would be a strong debate whether who should be the most valuable player on their team with Morrow and the dude with 1.88 points per game. No one on the Pens defense stands out THAT much to MVP status. 

If you don't think points are a good argument then what's the point in arguing for Briere?

Yeah, Sid does set him up quite often, but the dude still has to get the puck in the net and it's not like he gets open net shots. Those 2 goals last night were just strictly skill. Dude got the first one through like 4 guys, and the second one through like 2 guys. Another argument for Malkin for the MVP in the playoffs, he kills penalties and he's very good at it. I don't think Briere does but I could be wrong.

And like I said before, Pittsburgh are 7-0 in the playoffs, most likely 8-0 after tomorrow. Just because a team like the Flyers dont have better talent, on paper, should not take away from the fact that Malkin has dominated the postseason and help contributing to an unbeaten postseason. Sid in the lineup or not, he is the leader of this team right now.

This is an argument that comes up in all sports. It's like people think the less talent you have on your team means that you're more valuable then the next guy with a better team. Unless your Barry Sanders or Dan Marino that single handedly carried their team on their own, then this argument doesn't do much. Briere plays with some good guys, better then Malkins? Well no, but it's not a gigantic reach. Besides, why give a guy more credit that struggled to get his team to the second round then a guy that's just gliding through the playoffs?


----------



## 6sidedlie

Yeah, Pittsburgh is 7-0 but they beat Ottawa (nothing needed to say) and are now dominating a good team in the NYR. Philly beat the 3rd ranked team in the East, a team that won like 10 of 11 just to make the playoffs and even though it was in 7, it really did seem Philly was in control of this season. Now they are dominating the number one team in the East, in large part to Danni Briere and Martin Biron.

Safe to say that Philly vs Pittsburgh is going to be one unreal series. Although, I don't think either team with take the Cup, it should be extremly extremly entertaining.

Here's to good hockey the rest of the way and to actually have something to argue and discuss about.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Washington were only ranked 3rd because of a flawed playoff system.

They play the teams that are in front of him. Why did Pittsburgh play Ottawa? Because they had the second most points in the East, that's why. Can't take any credit away from a guy that earned his spot in the playoffs.

And I wouldn't count Montreal out of it just yet. Remember Washington were down 3-1 against Phili and they only lost a game 7 in overtime. It's safe to say Rags/Pens is over considering only 2 teams in the history of professional sports have came back from 3-0.

But yeah I agree, if it happens to be Pens/Flyers it's going to be a brutal series. I just hope Montreal tires them out if that be the case.


----------



## Negative1

The Conn Smythe should go to Biron of all people, the dude is just a freakin wall, like he was for Buffalo a few years ago.



> only 2 teams in the history of professional sports have came back from 3-0.


The '62? Leafs and '75 Penguins gave up a 3-0 lead in _NHL_ but also the Yankees blew a 3-0 to Boston just a few years ago. Just wanted to point that out.

I think this is The Penguins year, they are playing extremely sharp and if they can keep that PK of theirs up, then I don't see any of the remaining teams taking them out. 

Dallas vs Detroit in the West, Pittsburgh vs Philadelphia in the East (which like 8 or 9 years ago held one of the longest games in history). Dallas vs Pittsburgh in the finals.


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> Malkin is unreal, but he's playing with better talent.


He is, but how much difference can it really make when your team has 5 players and the other 4 or 3? 



6sidedlie said:


> Briere is doing it all by himself on the powerplay. The dude is just flying and always seems to be putting it in.


The Flyers have a pretty deep array of forwards. I don't need to list them. 

Richards, Timonen (ridiculously underrated), Carter (or Lupul), Briere, and Prospal on a PP unit is hardly alone. The Flyers got a steal when the landed Prospal. The guy has some hands…That GW goal last night was pretty much all him. Since his addition, it has given Briere someone with a similar skill-set to click with (after Gagne went down). A "Tampa Bay leftover" he certainly isn't.



6sidedlie said:


> I just don't think points are a good argument.


?



6sidedlie said:


> He centers the 2nd line with like Sykora and Malone if I remember correctly, but the bulk of his points come from the PP or I always see Crosby hooking him up.


Both Malkin and Briere have 8 PP points. Briere is a +1 and Malkin a +3. If you noticed, even Briere menioned that his line was on the ice for the two even strength Montreal goals. Malkin is much better defensively than Briere.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> Washington were only ranked 3rd because of a flawed playoff system.


Very true. Everyone knew they were going to bust.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> Why did Pittsburgh play Ottawa? Because they had the second most points in the East, that's why. Can't take any credit away from a guy that earned his spot in the playoffs.


Very true. And because they flopped a game against the Flyers, lol.

Overall, I think the debate about the Conn Smythe winner is kinda pointless. Literally, it could come down to the final game to make that decision, so let's not get over-anxious about it. Better player? Malkin. More valuable to his team? Can't decide that just yet.

Pens are coming out of the East.

Dal or Det in the West

Finals? Geez, who knows. Dallas really scares me, but I gotta go with Pens>Stars in final.


----------



## burton_o6

All_In_GSP said:


> Very true. And because they flopped a game against the Flyers, lol.


I thought I was the only one. lol


----------



## 6sidedlie

I'm pegging a Detroit v Pittsburgh final, and I've thought that whoever came out of the West would take it, so I'm guessing I'll have to be rooting for the Red Wings. Lidstrom and Rafalski against Malkin and Crosby, I like I like!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I'm going with Stars/Pens as well. I mean both teams are looking so sharp that's hard to see another team knock them off their high horse. It could happen, but it'll be interesting.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I'm not 100% sold on the Stars yet, it's not like they are out playing the Sharks badly, it's just Turco is playing good and there getting the timely goals. The Sharks are sadly flops in the post season. I think when the Stars play the Red Wings we are going to have one hell of a series, and I worry for the Wings when it comes to the goaltending issue.


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> I'm not 100% sold on the Stars yet,


Understandable.



6sidedlie said:


> [Stars]getting the timely goals.


Definitely. That's the part that scares me. Ribeiro looks to always be dangerous every time he touches the puck. And Zubov is so damn good.



6sidedlie said:


> I think when the Stars play the Red Wings we are going to have one hell of a series.


I hope they beat the crap out of each other in a grueling 7 game series.



6sidedlie said:


> I worry for the Wings when it comes to the goaltending issue.


Me too.

Pens could be without Scuderi and talbot tonight.

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/s_565167.html?source=rss&feed=8

Talbot may have a broken foot. But what kind of team can lose a forward, replace him with Scary Gary Roberts, and lose a defenseman, and replace him with Daryl Sydor? Wow...


----------



## burton_o6

All_In_GSP said:


> Understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. That's the part that scares me. Ribeiro looks to always be dangerous every time he touches the puck. And Zubov is so damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they beat the crap out of each other in a grueling 7 game series.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Pens could be without Scuderi and talbot tonight.
> 
> http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/s_565167.html?source=rss&feed=8
> 
> Talbot may have a broken foot. But what kind of team can lose a forward, replace him with Scary Gary Roberts, and lose a defenseman, and replace him with Daryl Sydor? Wow...


Yea, I heard a yesterday tht he broke his foot as well.


----------



## Negative1

Man the Penguins looked like shit tonight, bunch of losers. How many penalties in a row did they take, the Rangers might as well have been playing a minor league team.

And Geno sold that penalty shot, pretty much just gave it to Henrik. A child could have made a better move than that.

Man I'm pissed off. :angry01:


----------



## Terry77

I'm going to piss people off here, but what's with all the Penguins fans the past two years? I hope you dudes aren't just jumping on the hype train. 

Rangers FINALLY played their game. Got physical, Jagr did his thing and Henrik got the job done. I am impressed with the Penguins' PK and the Crosby sucks chants :laugh:


----------



## burton_o6

I've been a fan 12 years thanks.

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 3
********************

Penguins 3

Rangers 1
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 3

Avalanche 0
********************

Sharks 1

Stars 3
********************


----------



## Negative1

The Crosby sucks chants were uncalled for. Thats pretty disrespectful if you ask me, even for a Rangers fan. I'm an Ovechkin fan over Crosby foremost but you don't need to chant something like that because he's been successful.

On the Penguins fan comment, I've been a fan of these guys since I was little, going through those 6 years of hardships was embarassing but I still wore my Penguin shirts proudly.

Tonight however, they just couldn't play hard for just one more game, they decided to slack it and let the Rangers have the powerplays they needed. And the next game isn't until Sunday now....what the ****? Whats wrong with Saturday?


----------



## burton_o6

Negative1 said:


> And the next game isn't until Sunday now....what the ****? Whats wrong with Saturday?


I know I was thinking the same damn thing. I kept saying during the game their next game will be Saturday(assumption) if they loose. Sunday is just retarded.

The Crosby chants don't really bother me, the Pens fans have been doing it to Jagr at the igloo too. 

Oh and how about the 04 roster for the Pens:thumbsdown:


----------



## All_In

I've been a Pens fan since I was capable of thinking rational thoughts. 

Geno's breakaway I thought was a goal, actually.

I'm not gonna go into that game though. That sucked.

Ok, whoever mentioned the Red Wings, Zetterberg just assisted on a great goal. Wow that guy can skate. Turns completely around to accept a pass, turns while remaining at full speed for a two on one, fake shot and pass to Holmstrom. And wow, Franzen certainly has turned it on - just scored another.

Edit: Zetterberg just scored the goal of the playoffs.


----------



## Terry77

Thanks for fessing up dudes. I don't like the dudes jumping on the hype train in anything. God damn I'm a leafs fan since I can remember Doug Gilmour and Wendall Clark. No disrespect Burton and All In GSP. 

Crosby sucks was called for. Negation, they've been chanting Potvin sucks since the 70s:laugh: Crosby and Malkin got punked tonight. Dude couldn't spin around people and got pissy, always happens. Sorry people. 

Shame to see the guys on Colorado get done in by Johan Franzen. Can`t believe all the second round series would be close to sweeps, hell Montreal be done now if they didn`t win that faceoff in game 1.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 3
********************

Penguins 3

Rangers 1
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 4

Avalanche 0 _Eliminated_
********************

Sharks 1

Stars 3
********************


----------



## Negative1

Terry77 said:


> Thanks for fessing up dudes. I don't like the dudes jumping on the hype train in anything. God damn I'm a leafs fan since I can remember Doug Gilmour and Wendall Clark. No disrespect Burton and All In GSP.


I'm still a Leaf fan, Sundin had an awesome season. I really liked the Belfour years, even though the ending wasn't spectacular. :dunno:



> Crosby sucks was called for. Negation, they've been chanting Potvin sucks since the 70s:laugh: Crosby and Malkin got punked tonight. Dude couldn't spin around people and got pissy, always happens. Sorry people.


Thats Denis Potvin right, cause I'll be damned if someone calls Felix sucky :laugh:



> Shame to see the guys on Colorado get done in by Johan Franzen. Can`t believe all the second round series would be close to sweeps, hell Montreal be done now if they didn`t win that faceoff in game 1.


I think the same thing happened with Price as it did with Theodore...they relied heavily on him and he buckled under the pressure.

About being a Penguins fan when I was little, I remember now that the reason I got into them was because there was some kid in my Gr 2 class named Mario :laugh:

I just saw Henrik's goal, man that was a nice backhand. The Avalanche got molested by Detroit oh man. In the past their series used to be close like a true rivalry but they got handled every game. 8-2.


----------



## All_In

Negative1 said:


> Sundin had an awesome season.


Sundin is eternal. He was my favorite center besides Mario growing up (close behind was a primed Federov). Federov wins the battle of hottest chicks, but Sundin is still kickin it in the hockey world. Sundin and Sakic never falter.



Negative1 said:


> I really liked the Belfour years, even though the ending wasn't spectacular. :dunno:


I used to have his Blackhawks jersey. I don't even like the Blackhawks...



Negative1 said:


> Thats Denis Potvin right, cause I'll be damned if someone calls Felix sucky :laugh:


No one would dare speak badly about "The Cat" - those blue pads with the white, jagged-edge coloring on the bottom were awesome. I wanted thsoe pads and I didn't even play goal.



Negative1 said:


> I think the same thing happened with Price as it did with Theodore...they relied heavily on him and he buckled under the pressure.


He _is _20...That's Montreal's fault for pouring all that kind of pressue onto the kid. Could've at least kept Huet around to let Price feel they had an alternative...or to have an alternative. :dunno:



Negative1 said:


> I just saw Henrik's goal, man that was a nice backhand. The Avalanche got molested by Detroit oh man. In the past their series used to be close like a true rivalry but they got handled every game. 8-2.


I don't know where the room came from, but it seemed like Zetterberg was skating on an Olympic-sized rink last night. He played incredible last night.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1

Flyers 3
********************

Penguins 3

Rangers 1
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 4

Avalanche 0 _Eliminated_
********************

Sharks 2

Stars 3
********************


----------



## Negative1

Dallas may actually be one of the teams that is going to sell it. Why does every team I cheer for have to fail all the time? Seriously, Dallas had this game in the bag and they choked. 

:angry04:


----------



## burton_o6

Im sorry but I have to bitch...

First of all I have to say that I am disappointed in Geno and the slew footing. That being said, I can't stand Avery and his antics. 

Waving his hands in front of Brodeur:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ec_2oKWe2Gw

Spearing Fluery and then trying to hit Hal Gill with his stick:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q_ur_KKBi2M
http://youtube.com/watch?v=y0DNGkqcASw

Scaping Sid in the face with the blade of his stick:
(cant find video)

Slashing Sid in the wrist once,Sid quickly moves, then trys again a second later:
(cant find video)

Now the reason I'm so pissed is because of the Ranger fans. They have the nerve to call Geno a classless low life for this slew foot, when they have Sean Avery on their team doing all kinds of stupid shit. How hypocritical can you be? Like I said before I don't approve of the foot slew,but it pisses me off how the Ranger fans think it's Ok when Avery pulls his antics, but Malkin should be suspended and fined. Sorry about the vent.

Edit: They are also the biggest conspiricists I have ever seen. Everybody is always out to get them, give me a break.


----------



## All_In

Ok, I'm just going to say it. Carey Price is f&^kin horrible.


----------



## Terry77

Carey Price wasn't the reason the Habs lost that series.


----------



## Negative1

Your right...it was Halak's :laugh:

Just messin, I didn't watch the series that much so I don't know which players weren't performing right.


----------



## burton_o6

All_In_GSP said:


> Ok, I'm just going to say it. Carey Price is f&^kin horrible.


He did let a couple get passed him that nobody should have ever done, but the kid is only 20 and has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Terry77

Little too late for the habs to finally crash the net. Philly out played them in this one and Price had a solid game.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1 _Eliminated_

Flyers 4
********************

Penguins 3

Rangers 1
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 4

Avalanche 0 _Eliminated_
********************

Sharks 2

Stars 3
********************


----------



## All_In

Terry77 said:


> Philly out played them in this one and Price had a solid game.


You can't be serious. Price played terribly all series long, which in turn changed the way the Candiens played their game. Specifically in game 5, goals 3 and 4 were awful. Umberger's shot down low from a horrible angle - his stick should've been on the ice and pads against the post. On the Hartnell goal, did you see the angle he took for that shot? Just terrible.


----------



## burton_o6

Update


EAST
********************
Canadians 1 _Eliminated_

Flyers 4
********************

Penguins 4

Rangers 1 _*ELIMINATED!!*_
********************

WEST
********************
Red Wings 4

Avalanche 0 _Eliminated_
********************

Sharks 2

Stars 3
********************


----------



## southpaw447

How about them Flyers. I didn't think they'd last this long. I'm very surprised.

Most Philly teams suck.


----------



## All_In

southpaw447 said:


> How about them Flyers. I didn't think they'd last this long. I'm very surprised.
> 
> Most Philly teams suck.


Flyers are a deep squad up front. They have played really well, but there are a few things the Penguins are going to expose a few weaknesses. One is that they only rotate 4 defensemen for practically the whole game. The Penguins' forwards are too fast and too skilled to be chased around by only 4 guys. Plus the slow ones will get burned. Also, Biron will finally face quality shots and a PP unit that is unstoppable.

What will get old really fast is how quickly people start bitching about "diving", "penalties", or "NHL executives just want 'Cindy' in the finals".


----------



## Negative1

southpaw447 said:


> How about them Flyers. I didn't think they'd last this long. I'm very surprised.
> 
> Most Philly teams suck.


The Flyers make the playoffs almost every year and advance deep into the tournament. Their team always has awesome players and solid net minding, take this years Flyers for example. They had _the_ shittiest season last year where they were the worst in the league but look at them now.

Philly vs Pittsburgh in the Conference finals, I think this marks a meeting for them in all three rounds.


----------



## wafb

The Habs paid the price(pun intended:thumb02 of getting rid of Huet. Oh well, at least my Redwings are still in it. *Hockeytown USA,Baby!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Lotus

i figured the habs couldn't cut it im glad to see the wings blowing the avs out the ******* water heres hoping the sharks stay alive


----------



## swpthleg

if the red wings win the whole thing i will buy a red wings jersey and wear it all around like some idiot in a john hughes movie. Yes, I know in john hughes movies it was usually a blackhawks jersey.


----------



## burton_o6

Dear god the Stars and Sharks need to just end this game..4th overtime now.


----------



## Lotus

I know man it is freaking ridiculous lol i got work at 6 in the mornin and this damn game wont end. turco is sick SICK!

EDIT: well the sharks **** up get a penalty and the stars capitalize good goal great game although way too freaking long major props to both teams for one hell of a series the stars need to go get plenty of rest now lol


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 

Flyers 
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 

Stars 
********************


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Well first I almost have a heart attack during the Pens game, then I turn into an insomniac watching the Sharks/Stars game.

Man, you gotta love games like that. Only bad part about it is eventually one team has to lose, have to feel for the Sharks there, especially Nabakov, dude had a great game and didn't deserve to lose that one. Just the way it goes.

Anyway, Pens verses the dirty Flying Shits. Should be a good one.


----------



## Negative1

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Well first I almost have a heart attack during the Pens game, then I turn into an insomniac watching the Sharks/Stars game.
> 
> Man, you gotta love games like that. Only bad part about it is eventually one team has to lose, have to feel for the Sharks there, especially Nabakov, dude had a great game and didn't deserve to lose that one. Just the way it goes.
> 
> Anyway, Pens verses the dirty Flying Shits. Should be a good one.


Yeah really, Nabokov is a demon between the pipes. He deserves a Stanley Cup.

These are really interesting series ahead of us here. Detorit vs Dallas is one I wouldn't have guessed earlier this year at all. The Flyers and Pens, this will be good for me and a friend cause hes a huge Flyers fan.

Also, Turco or Morrow for Conn Smythe.


----------



## 6sidedlie

The over time for the Sharks and Stars was frankin' entertaining as shit. I'm officially killed in my hockey pool since I loaded up with the Sharks, I'll never learn.

I'm taking Detroit in 6 (A non offensive team against a team that has a good crop of scoring forwards, and an even better crop of scoring defencemen. Fear the 'Wings).

I'll take Philalphia in 7. They are reminding me of the Ducks of last year, good huge forwards that are just beating up the other teams. This one easily can go either way but I'm gonna take Biron over Fleury.

Then Detroit in 5 to win their 10321094448 cup.


----------



## Negative1

Thing is though, the Wings are like that every year and they don't always win. I remember they got swept by the '03 Anaheim Ducks. 

And oh god, I hope everyone doesn't start proclaiming Johan Franzen as the next big thing like they always seem to do. I remember they did that to Fernando Pasani, said he was going to accumulate 90 points this year, he had less than 20 I believe.

The Sharks and Wings remind me of the same team, lots of experience, firepower, defence, speed, skill, coaching and fantastic goaltending. The Stars will find a way to beat Detroit. I wonder what their season series was like. Wish I could remember that!


----------



## All_In

3/4 for the second round. Montreal choked and I should've seen that coming. I just thought the Flyers 4 defensemen would tire sooner and Biron wouldn't have been playing as well as he had.

Oh well, Pens are in it and that's all I care. I go to Philly quite often, and seeing every member of their bandwagon posse was disturbing to say the least. I hate them with a passion.

The Pens are too good to lose this one, and it will make it all the more sweet seeing the bandwagons reside and hate hockey again for at least 4 months. The Flyers are deep up front, but the Penguins are deeper, more skilled, and play better defensively (see Malkin's backcheck in game 5 to break up 2-1 and also see Briere's pathetic D when Flyers lost 2-0 lead late in game 4). 

Pens D has played solid and the PK unit is on point - it had better be for the Flyers PP unit. Briere and Timonen on one unit by itself is enough to scare a team, let alone with the addition of Prospal, Richards, and Lupul. The Flyers big forwads also may create problems in the crease for MAF.

Goaltending - regardless of how well Biron is playing (for Biron, let's face it), Fleury has still outplayed him, and will continue to do so in this upcoming series.

Dal - What can you say? Turco is a beast, Ribeiro is always dangerous, and Morrow gets down and dirty. They find ways to win.

Det has looked downright scary as of late. I'm hoping it was the depleted Avs that made them look as such, but Kronwall, Rafalski and (of course) Lidstrom carry the puck so well and always make great first passes. Add to that Frahnzen is lighting it up, Zetterberg is FLYING (and scoring sick goals), and Pavel Datsyuk is...well, he's Pavel Datsyuk, what else needs to be said? Osgood has done little to warrant me to question him so I won't...yet!

Go Pens!


----------



## 6sidedlie

I think these are going to be two fun series where it could go either way. The goalie may be the difference in all the series, and for that Turco is probably the best left standing so I won't be suprised if they knock off the Red Wings. The Stars have had the hardest path so far and they've looked amazing against the Ducks, and then find ways to win against the Sharks. Now they are facing the best in the conference and it should be good times.


----------



## Negative1

6sidedlie said:


> I think these are going to be two fun series where it could go either way. The goalie may be the difference in all the series, and for that Turco is probably the best left standing so I won't be suprised if they knock off the Red Wings. The Stars have had the hardest path so far and they've looked amazing against the Ducks, and then find ways to win against the Sharks. Now they are facing the best in the conference and it should be good times.


Thats true, I never really thought of it that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> The Stars have had the hardest path so far and they've looked amazing against the Ducks


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Negative1

Taken from NHL.com's Frozen Moment. 

Check out Jagr's face, he's like: 'I'll eat your face while yer asleep!!hiissssss'


View attachment 1397


----------



## swpthleg

he could almost stare down wandy with that look.

Look at the guy in the background, his expression is like, "oh no jaromir is ready to eat someone's face off again"


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> This one easily can go either way but I'm gonna take Biron over Fleury.


Biron has the highest goals per game out of the remaining goalies in the playoffs. If it weren't for multiple shots off the posts then it would be even be higher and they might not even be in the playoffs.

Don't get me wrong, he made some really terrific saves, but for the most part a lot of shots hit off the post and the Habs were just dead after Boston, not to mention Price stunk up the joint.

As of right now MAF has been performing better, but all that could change within 2 games.


----------



## burton_o6

KarateRulz said:


> Go cannucksss


genius


----------



## Negative1

I hate to say it but it was Price's fault for the Canadians downfall. Now, I say this with no offence what-so-ever. None, at all so please noone call me out on it.

He was tired and over-played and just wasn't ready for that type of responsibility and commitment. He mentioned this in an interview; 

"It seems like I've been playing for two years straight"

He wasn't mentally ready to take on the deep rounds of the Playoffs. He is still good though and he will see a Stanley Cup in his career.


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> I'll take Philalphia in 7. They are reminding me of the Ducks of last year, good huge forwards that are just beating up the other teams. This one easily can go either way but I'm gonna take Biron over Fleury.
> 
> Then Detroit in 5 to win their 10321094448 cup.


There are of course some obvious differences that need to be pointed out when comparing the Ducks of '07 and the '08 Flyers.

First and foremost, the Flyers have Biron, while the Ducks had Giguere. Giggy is a proven winner and a former Conn Smythe trophy winner (for a losing side no less). Biron is a lifetime backup who, although playing well this year, is just another name on the list of Flyers' goaltenders that just can't cut it.

Secondly, the Ducks had a defensive core that had Pronger, Niedermayer, and Beauchemin. The Flyers have Timonen and Coburn...oh, and Derien Hatcher, lol.

Finally, IMO the Ducks played a better team defense than the Flyers and their PK was much better than Philly (86.8% vs 77%), which allowed them to take as many penalties as they did.

The Flyers are going to need to capitalize on their PP opportunities if they want to remain competitive in this series. With the unit they have, I don't think that should be a problem (although the Pens PK is doing outstanding so far - all the Hal Gill naysayers have been silenced). IMO it might be a better idea to replace Lupul with Knuble, in order to get some heavier traffic in front of Fleury. Knuble is a beast - always willing to pay the price. Great player for the city of Philly.


----------



## burton_o6

Pens > Flyers in 6. Maybe 5, It's going to be a stressful round for me...

Wings > Stars in 6.


----------



## Negative1

This game was hard to watch, there was very little energy from the Stars and I think the Detroit crowd knew it cause there was alot of empty seats in the third period. Least they scored once and 3 of their 4 goals were PP's so it was entirely Turco's fault.

Today we also learn that Timonen is out for the season with a bloodclot in his ankle. Bad news for the Flyers :confused05:


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 

Flyers 
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 1

Stars 0
********************

You're right, that was a painful game to watch...


----------



## Rounder

The Red Wings are on another level than the other teams...I want Penguins to win, but the Red Wings are SO good. It is unfair


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Rounder said:


> The Red Wings are on another level than the other teams...I want Penguins to win, but the Red Wings are SO good. It is unfair


It seems like that every year doesn't it?

It was only one game. Dallas seems like they can't compete with the Wings speed. The Pens would.


----------



## Rounder

Ya I keep thinking that, but the Stars were so amazing against the Ducks and the Sharks. Then they go against the Red Wings and shut down. It just seems like they are in another super league or something and are sand-bagging


----------



## All_In

Negative1 said:


> Today we also learn that Timonen is out for the season with a bloodclot in his ankle. Bad news for the Flyers :confused05:


That is the worst possible news the Flyers could've expected. There isn't another player on that team that is as crucial to the Flyers' success in this year's playoffs as Timonen. As I've mentioned at least 3 times, the Flyers only rotated 4 defensemen on a consistent basis. This means that Smith and Hatcher are going to be seeing a lot more time - aka getting smoked (well at least Hatcher). Maybe it will force the Flyers to play better team defense :dunno:.

I think the Stars will rebound. You don't just beat up on teams like the Ducks and Sharks, only to get smoked by the Red Wings.

Detroit's PP unit is filthy though. Lidstrom, Rafalski, Zetterberg, Datsyuk, and Franzen/Holmstrom? Yikes...

GO PENS!


----------



## burton_o6

I can't believe we aren't closed today(work). It's game one of the third round for the PENS!!


----------



## wafb

Nice start for the Redwings last night. To say Franzen is playing well would be an understatement.


----------



## All_In

wafb said:


> Nice start for the Redwings last night. To say Franzen is playing well would be an understatement.


He's been playing well for about 2 months straight. It's not even just the playoffs.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Detroit looks good, real real good. That defence is scary.

I'm really hoping to see Crosby and crew go toe to toe with Lidstrom, Rafalski, Chelio and Kronvall.

Excited for the game tonight!


----------



## swpthleg

The Red WINgs' domination almost makes up for the Tigers' painful season so far.


----------



## burton_o6

Roberts looked pretty intimidating so I had to quickly make this..


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 2

Flyers 0
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 3

Stars 0
********************


----------



## All_In

3-0 Detroit...wow. The most I was hoping for here would be for Dallas to make it a series and tire out Det...so much for that!


----------



## southpaw447

As I suspected the Flyers are getting whomped.

I can only hope for a miracle


----------



## burton_o6

At least you can take pride in your state?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

News flash to Hartnell, no one takes your comments or your worthlessness seriously. Only your cheap shots should be what's noted.

Oh, and no one finds you intimidating or scary so quit acting like they do.


----------



## Negative1

Sorry for my lack of attention towards this thread, haven't been feeling too hot recently and haven't seen a game in a few days.

Detroit 3-0 over Dallas...goddamn. Maybe Dallas will pull a San Jose.


----------



## All_In

I don't get it. I know the Red Wings are good, but what the heck happened to the Stars? They beat up on the Ducks AND the Sharks, but now roll over and die for the Wings? 

Defensively they've lost it. It's just annoying it has taken until the third round to happen what I thought would happen in the first: Dallas' young D can't keep up. That fourth goal last night (Datsyuk's third) was just poor defense all-around. Pathetic clearing attempt by Niskanen and just an atrocious attempt at a backcheck by Riberio...

Zetterberg's SH goal was nice, but another reason the stars probably don't want a forward playing the point on the PP...a center should know how to play man-to-man defense. That poke check was terrible.


----------



## wafb

Woohoo!! Detroit one win away from the Finals!:thumbsup:


----------



## burton_o6

Alex_DeLarge said:


> News flash to Hartnell, no one takes your comments or your worthlessness seriously. Only your cheap shots should be what's noted.
> 
> Oh, and no one finds you intimidating or scary so quit acting like they do.


Did you see this shit?
http://www.hockeybuzz.com/blog.php?post_id=15277


----------



## UFCFAN33

The Flyers better step it up tonight and get a freaking WIN!!


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 3

Flyers 0
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 3

Stars 0
********************


----------



## 6sidedlie

So the two best teams are about to faceoff..

Detroit in 5 or 6.

I am pretty choked that the next 5 months of my mouth will be without hockey. Oh well, draft day, unrestricted free agency and the off season trades usually keep me interested.


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> I am pretty choked that the next 5 months of my mouth will be without hockey. Oh well, draft day, unrestricted free agency and the off season trades usually keep me interested.


I just upgraded my TV package just to get VS. What am I gonna do after the Cup Playoffs? Maybe they'll let me go back down to basic after a month...At least WEC is on.

I am not looking forward to free agency because I KNOW some ace clown is going to throw big money after Hossa, and I'll shed a tear watching him leave. He's been one of my favorite players in the NHL for a few years now, and it was like a dream seeing him wear a Pens jersey. If he stays, I'll get his jersey, and I only wear jerseys on the ice. 

That being said, tell me I'm not the only one on this forum (well at least this thread) that has seen how great Hossa is defensively - the guy backchecks like no other. He made one bad pass at center ice yesterday (first I've seen him do all playoffs) and smashed his stick like he had just cost the Pens the cup, lol.

The Red Wings are a scary matchup. I'm not even looking at Zetterberg or Datsyuk (they are awesome - top 10 players at least) or Franzen (if he plays). I'm worried about their defensemen. Watch the Flyers and you'll see just how crucial it is to have quality puck-moving defensemen in your lineup to minimize space between the opposing teams' forwards (which is CRUCIAL against a team with speed like the Penguins), collect the puck when it is dumps, and make crisp passes coming out of the zone to instigate transition attack. Lidstrom, Rafalski, and now this bastard (jk) Kronwall are crazy good at all three, not to mention Kronwall knows how to lay dudes out!

Anyway, I think the Pens team D will prevail, Fleury will out-duel Osgood, and the Pens stars will come through big time. Pens in 6! :thumb02:


----------



## burton_o6

I will be sad to see Hossa leave(if he does). But I've read interviews with him saying that he isn't worried about the big bucks, rather than the chance to get to play with a contending team. Looks like he has found that team already, so I have high hopes that he will stay. BTW...I just got my hands on an autographed puck from him as well as Fluery.


----------



## All_In

burton_o6 said:


> I will be sad to see Hossa leave(if he does). But I've read interviews with him saying that he isn't worried about the big bucks, rather than the chance to get to play with a contending team. Looks like he has found that team already, so I have high hopes that he will stay. BTW...I just got my hands on an autographed puck from him as well as Fluery.


Would you happen to have that interview? That sounds like I don't believe you, but I just really want to read it. What if he wins the Cup this year? Maybe that would be his realization, "I have achieved the ulitmate goal and have proved that I am a playoff-tested performer...now show me the money!"

Seriously though, I'm not sure if you guys check out other hockey forums or hockey write-ups, or even comment sections of articles, but there were soooo many people out there saying how Hossa couldn't cut it in the playoffs. It's like, c'mon guys, it's Marion friggin Hossa...shutup and watch.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I remember hearing that Hossa has been talking about how he wants 7-8 million minimum, but if he stayed for less that would be huge. But, my Canucks are gonna be looking for a sniper to play with the Sedins, and they do have 20 million in capspace. They better offer Malkin something huge or maybe they'll make the offer.

I see Lidstrom, Rafalski and Kronvall being the end of Crosby. I think Detroits defence is huge, let alone there third line which has Draper and Maltby. Goaltending could be the difference, and it'd be nice to see Fleury win the big one but I will be going with the guy that has already one the big one.


----------



## Negative1

This is the way Dallas should be playing but it may already be too late.

This game is awesome soo far, the first 6 minutes went without a whistle (Y)

EDIT: Thank you Dallas!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> I see Lidstrom, Rafalski and Kronvall being the end of Crosby. I think Detroits defence is huge, let alone there third line which has Draper and Maltby. Goaltending could be the difference, and it'd be nice to see Fleury win the big one but I will be going with the guy that has already one the big one.


Pens D is playing equally as impressive as Detroits. On paper Detroit's D looks better but both have played equally impressive in the playoffs.


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 3

Flyers 0
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 3

Stars 1
********************

Should I get the broom out?

2nd Edit:


6sidedlie said:


> edit: Danny Briere is the Conn Smythe winner right now. Not even a doubt about it.



I just had to bring this up and laugh a little...Sorry.


----------



## Negative1

What is with this team? They bust their ass' for 3 games straight then decide that they don't need to play as hard on the last one? This is the same shit they pulled in game 4 against the Rangers, penalty after penalty and absolutely not heart shown. Goddamn, they remind me of a bunch of jocks.

If I was Therien I would destroy them at the next practise, teach them how not to take penalties and to show some goddamn hustle.

If they want to have a chance at beating Detroit they better shape up and get some numbers outta these superstars and stop leaving the plays in the hands of guys like Stall and Scuderi.

:thumbsdown: for Pittsburgh.

Man I'm pissed. :angry01:


----------



## swpthleg

Sabres fans are still pissed off about briere & drury leaving btw. really pissed off.


----------



## Negative1

swpthleg said:


> Sabres fans are still pissed off about briere & drury leaving btw. really pissed off.


I'd leave the team too if I was a huge reason(s) for going to the conference finals twice in a row.

Carolina vs Buffalo in 06 was one of the best series I've ever witnessed.


----------



## All_In

Negative1 said:


> I'd leave the team too if I was a huge reason(s) for going to the conference finals twice in a row.
> 
> Carolina vs Buffalo in 06 was one of the best series I've ever witnessed.


It sucked Buffalo lost 4 of their defensemen.

I am a Penguins fan, but just putting it out there, that game was officiated so poorly. Add that to the fact that the Penguins came out incredibly flat in the beginning and lost their cool, and you have one out of control hockey game.

Second goal though, that offides shouldn't have been called seeing as the Penguins had control of the puck and were about to ice it. Why stop the clock and give the Flyers a face-off in front of the red line...

Dupuis looked like garbage and fanned countless shots.

Briere finally played some defense and got on the board.

Kudos to the Flyers on winning (as pointless a win as it may have been). What a frustrating game to watch.


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 3

Flyers 1
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 3

Stars 1
********************


----------



## All_In

Does anyone else think that VS is a bunch of idiots? 

- How many times did I have to hear about Daniel Briere "coming alive" in this series?...oh for about 4 whole minutes...
- They are terrible when it comes to replays.
- The broadcast has failed to tell viewers what the penalty was when they don't show the ref making the gesture for the call.
- Interviews are broadcast over live action (and in most cases they suck - "Paul Holmgren, hard to believe you were in last place the previous year, huh?" WOW!).
- The two main guys are ridiculously annoying/bias - specifically the younger one who was suddenly in a great mood last night. I wanted to smack the hell out of him. Not even Jonesy is that biased towards the Flyers, and he played for them!


----------



## wafb

Even when they lose Detroit still looks impressive. Same thing goes for Pittsburgh.


----------



## Negative1

They said on Sportsnet that the 2 NHL teams that sold a 3-0 lead in the past were....Detorit and Pittsburgh. :confused05:


----------



## burton_o6

Negative1 said:


> They said on Sportsnet that the 2 NHL teams that sold a 3-0 lead in the past were....Detorit and Pittsburgh. :confused05:


In 1945 the Toronto Maple Leafs rallied from a 0-3 against the Red Wings..33 years later(1975) the New York Islanders rallied from 0-3 against the Penguins. 33 years later(2008) both the Wings and the Pens had a 3-0 lead. Scary shit. Could history repeat itself?


----------



## All_In

To honestly believe/fear Philly coming back is like thinking Serra would beat GSP in a rubber match! It just ain't gonna happen, folks!


----------



## burton_o6

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 3

Flyers 1
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 3

Stars 2
********************


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

My Stars are on the come back trail.


----------



## burton_o6

Where were you all post season?

*Update*


_EAST_
********************
Penguins 

Flyers 1 _ELIMINATED!!_
********************


_WEST_
********************
Red Wings 3

Stars 2
********************


----------



## Negative1

Aww man, what I wouldn't give to see Dallas take this series. Seriously, everyone around me is on Detroit like none other and its Detroit this and Detorit that.

If Dallas pulls it off and I get my 2 favorite teams in the finals, I don't see any other reason why the Earth wouldn't explode.

But overall, I am super proud that the Penguins have made it to the finals and I am proud to have seen Dallas play the teams they did and have made it as far as they did. Hardly anybody cheered for Dallas in any of the 3 series.

I suppose it kinda feels like right before Matt Serra fought GSP the first time, you didn't believe he could do it but you still give him respect for trying. Thats how I feel about the 3-0 lead Detorit had. I hope it happens, but I don't believe it will but give Dallas all the respect I can.

Plus the rink-girls are hotter than fire. :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

tonight we shall see if Dallas has the heart of a champion or not. I think its tonight. I gotta check up on this.


----------



## burton_o6

So far it looks like the pens will be playing the Wings on saturday.


----------



## Negative1

Yup, Dallas might as well just head'r back to the dressing room. No shots on 4 PP's.


----------



## All_In

Pens over Wings in 6.

Gill and Scuderi should get the task of the Zet/Dat line. That line would give any defensemen fits, so I'm hoping Gil/Scuderi can contain them.

The talk has always been how well Detroit can control the puck, but I think the Penguins forwards will be able to do an even better job. 

Lidstrom, Rafalski, and Kronwall on one team is always pretty intimidating.

How about the top PP units:
Malkin, Crosby, Hossa, Malone, Gonchar vs Zetterbeg, Datsyuk, Holmstrom/Franzen, Rafalski, and Lidstrom...yikes.


----------



## burton_o6

^^Did you rep me? - Negative 1

Anyways I wish this game would have been a little more interesting. Atleast this way there won't such a long layoff for the pens.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

nope no heart of a champion. played likt shit


----------



## 6sidedlie

Detroit in 6.

I'm liking the matchuping, but I think defensively I like Detroit by a large margin and Pittsburgh has slightly the better scoring offense but like Detroits 3rd and 4th lines better. I'd take Osgood as the goalie as MA Fleury and is unproven and I can't get the image of him choking in the gold medal game for the world junior a few years back.

Gonna be a good end, but I just can't wait for next season to get going.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

6sidedlie said:


> Detroit in 6.
> 
> I'm liking the matchuping, but I think defensively I like Detroit by a large margin and Pittsburgh has slightly the better scoring offense but like Detroits 3rd and 4th lines better. I'd take Osgood as the goalie as MA Fleury and is unproven and I can't get the image of him choking in the gold medal game for the world junior a few years back.
> 
> Gonna be a good end, but I just can't wait for next season to get going.


You also picked Biron over MAF, that worked out well for you. Unproven? Win or lose I think MAF has definitely proven that he's one of the elite in the game right now, especially during this postseason. .938 save percentage, 12 wins with 3 shut-outs. Dude is 25-4-1 in his last 30 games, one of those losses coming to a tank job against Phili in the last game of the regular season. 

Detroit may look better by a large margin on paper, but the Pens D is playing equally as impressive if not better then Detroits and that's something no one can argue.

Not to mention, well, you had Danny Briere winning the Conn Smythe and pretty much saying he played with subpar players. And apparently the Flyers advancing to the SC finals. I'm pretty sure your input doesn't seem trustworthy anymore.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I called the Wings smashing the Stars, so I was 1-1.

Briere was looking unreal until he met the Penguins. Playing with the subpar boys didn't help him either.

Everyone can keep loving the Penguins, but I've said from the get go a team from the West would take it and here we go.


----------



## burton_o6

Lol @ Briere winning Conn Smythe...The guy was a ghost practically the entire series. He had a whole 2 points....Anyways, should be an interesting/exciting/stressful championship.


----------



## 6sidedlie

How choked are you going to be when Malkin gets shut down by Maltby and Draper and Henrik and Pavel skate circles around slow n' steady Hal Gill? I know I'll be raising my beer wooing like no other.


----------



## burton_o6

6sidedlie said:


> How choked are you going to be when Malkin gets shut down by Maltby and Draper and Henrik and Pavel skate circles around slow n' steady Hal Gill? I know I'll be raising my beer wooing like no other.


Is that what you did for the last series?


----------



## 6sidedlie

Yeah, I was rooting for the Pens' because I was looking forward to them getting creamed by a bigger and better team.


----------



## burton_o6

Pens in 6


----------



## Negative1

6sidedlie said:


> Yeah, I was rooting for the Pens' because I was looking forward to them getting creamed by a bigger and better team.


Bigger and badder team? Let's break that down shall we.

- Detroit had the best record in the regular season with noone near insight, that is impressive. Give credit where credit is due...but

- they also do that every year but don't win the Stanley Cup every year.

- they got beat by the Edmonton Oilers. :laugh:

- for such a powerful team, Detroit had _the_ most embarassing losing streak in the league this year. (when comparing the players to teams like St Louis and LA)

Fast forward to the post-season;

- Detroit lost twice (in a row) to the Predators, not such a bad thing after all I guess...but

- Pittsburgh went 3-0 against all their opponents before moving on and haven't lost 2 in a row :dunno:

- After sweeping the Avalanche, Detorit went on to win another 3 games against the Stars. Then they lost 2 in a row....again. Pittsburgh lost once against the Flyers when they led by 3 games.

- After having such a solid 2 periods against Dallas in game 6, which only let about 13-15 shots on Osgood during those periods, were outshot in the end 28-25. They still won but something went wrong. 

MAF is a proven goalie and you know it.

but, we shall continue this conversation when the game goes down on Saturday. What'd ya say?


----------



## All_In

I don't understand the love for the Red Wings 3rd and 4th lines over the Pens'.

Maltby, Draper, Drake, and Helm over JORDAN STAAL, Ruutu, Talbot, and Roberts/Hall? I just don't see it...

Funny thing is lines 1-3 of the Pens can match up against Datsyuk and Zetterbeg. However, Detroit is in a world of hurt if they fail to match up well against Pens' top 2 lines. I don't think this will be a scenerio of Zetterberg skating circles around Gill. With the way the Penguins forwards backcheck, there won't be that space in the neutral zone for Zetterberg to pick up that speed. When/if he manages to get around the stepping D, he'll surely have Hossa, Crosby, Dupuis, Malkin, or Staal pestering him throughout his entire route.

Fleury has stepped it up to the point where I can't really see the logic in people doubting him anymore. The Wings' offense will be the best he has faced so far, but he hasn't backed down in any way so far this year.

Detroit has some stud defensemen and obviously Zetterberg and Datsyuk are superstars, but I don't see the rest of the team stacking up well against the Peguins' firepower.

Notes of worry:
-This is the first time Pittsburgh has not had home ice advantage and will not open the series at home.
-Lidsrom, Rafalski, and Kronwall
-Zetterberg/Datsyuk
-Holmstrom/Franzen


----------



## wafb

Nice!! The Redwings finally put away the Stars. This'll be a fun Finals.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Please don't argue that Detroit has lost more games in the post season. Everyone knows it's harder to make it out of the West due to travel and the type of hockey played (yeah, Carolina and TBay won against two fluke teams). We'll see if Sydney Crosby can handle getting matched up against DMan that can skate right next to him.

MAF is not proven yet. This is the first time in the playoffs he's played good, and like many analysts are saying, his defence has played solid. This will be his test. 

Maltby, Draper > Stall and Ruutu and Talbot

Maltby and Draper will be able to shut down the top players. Stall can pot the odd SH goal but no biggie, and Jarkko Ruutu is trash, I've seen the dude play for many years in Van City and he's a pest that makes way to many mistakes. Maxime Talbot, bahahaha.

I love playing the antagonist.


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> Please don't argue that Detroit has lost more games in the post season. Everyone knows it's harder to make it out of the West due to travel and the type of hockey played (yeah, Carolina and TBay won against two fluke teams). We'll see if Sydney Crosby can handle getting matched up against DMan that can skate right next to him.


I'm sorry but Nas, Col, and Dal doesn't seem much harder than Ott, NYR, and Phi. Col was basically Ott, Phi is way better than Nas, and Dal did not play better against the Wings than the Rangers did against the Pens.



6sidedlie said:


> MAF is not proven yet. This is the first time in the playoffs he's played good, and like many analysts are saying, his defence has played solid. This will be his test.


3 rounds of solid play (1.7 GAA, .938 S%, 12 wins with only 2 losses, and three shutouts) to go along with some of the best saves of the postseason are not proving anything to you? What were Cam Ward and Khabibulin in your eyes before they won their respective cups?



6sidedlie said:


> Maltby, Draper > Stall and Ruutu and Talbot.





6sidedlie said:


> bahahaha.


You answered that one better than I could have.



6sidedlie said:


> Maltby and Draper will be able to shut down the top players.


Will they be double shifting against the Crosby and Malkin lines? 



6sidedlie said:


> Stall can pot the odd SH goal but no biggie, and Jarkko Ruutu is trash, I've seen the dude play for many years in Van City and he's a pest that makes way to many mistakes. Maxime Talbot, bahahaha.


Staal actually hasn't had a SH point all season...he's great defensively in that he can skate well, has great size and reach, natural hockey instincts, and tons of energy/heart. Ruutu may only have two goals and an assist, but he often matches up against other teams' top forwards and not only is not a minus, but often baits them into taking stupid penalties. Oh yeah, he also has three more points than Maltby...Draper only has one more goal than Ruutu and is also a -3 on a team that once again has a heavily inflated +/- with some of their blowouts. Talbot has 7 points and is a +5 in only 11 games, including an important GW goal against Philly and has seen his ice time increase to almost 16 minutes a game - hardly anything to laugh at.:dunno:


----------



## la kings fan

Penguins in 6 Games

-penguin's centers will outplay detroit's 
-babcock will be out-coached (ya, i said it, babcock SUCKS AT COACHING)
-Penguins specialty teams will get the job done
-Crosby, Malkin, Hossa > Datsyuk, Zetterburg, Franzen


----------



## burton_o6

Do we get a vbookie for this?


----------



## 6sidedlie

I'll take all 7000 grand of yours if you just want a personal bet. 

I'm taking the experience. Jordan Stall is my age. We'll if he's ready to shut down two of the best players in the game. I know Draper and Maltby can do it, but we'll just have to see if Jarko and Jordan are ready.

Can't wait for this. When does it start?


----------



## All_In

Thursday. And I'd put Sidney's line against Zetterbeg/Datsyuk too. Remember Babcock has been known to split those two up to "add depth" aka be an effin idiot. That would be enjoyable.

EDIT: My bad: what burton said - Saturday and Monday on VS and the rest on NBC.


----------



## burton_o6

Saturday at 7 central. I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## la kings fan

I bet 5000 on Penguins

All I have lol


----------



## All_In

Now that he's playing the Penguins, I don't want to see Henrik Zetterberg's mouthpiece come out of his mouth one time in this series...


----------



## swpthleg

my Wings shalt dominate


----------



## burton_o6

The anticipation is eating my soul.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I work on Saturday, therefore I will miss all the Pens game and half of UFC 84.

My friend is going to record to the game, so after I watch the second half of 84 I'm watching the game. Then going back to watch the first half of 84. ******* sucks.


----------



## Negative1

Could you ask for a bigger Saturday? The only thing that would make this Saturday better is if it was game 7 :thumbsup:

I got paid this week, game 1 and a f*cken awesome!! PPV.

The only con I see is that the game won't be over before the PPV starts and I might miss Wilson Gouevia take some fools out.  Well, unless Pittsburgh is up 3 goals with 10 minutes left.


----------



## burton_o6

Looks like I'll be recording the game on the DVR. I have a graduation to attend to.


----------



## Negative1

Ok, so we're off to a bad start, Fleury racked out on his way onto the ice :laugh:


----------



## All_In

Negative1 said:


> Ok, so we're off to a bad start, Fleury racked out on his way onto the ice :laugh:


I missed that! Damnit!


----------



## swpthleg

he kind of splatted and the 2 guys that were on the ice by the door working for the red wings were killing themselves laughing.

INTERFERENCE NO GOAL THAT IS BULLSHIT!

SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE samuelson must be double jointed in his wrists to sneak that one past the formidable pens' defense


----------



## All_In

Definitely a BS interference call, but I have little sympathy for the Red Wings. Lidstrom jumping onto the stick of Hossa after realizing he was holding it wasn't exactly legal. The guy is smart that's for sure. 

What a horrible line change. It's the SCF - get your a$$ off the ice.


----------



## Terry77

It's a bad sign when your goalie eats shit on the way out. His pads got in the way by the look of it, but it wasn't MAF fault. 

Steven Crysby and the hype train just got took behind the woodshed by the Wings


----------



## 6sidedlie

Oh boys. Hopefully you now understand that the West is superior then the East. 

I called it, the Penguins looked way to inexperienced against the veterans. Hate being right.


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> Oh boys. Hopefully you now understand that the West is superior then the East.
> 
> I called it, the Penguins looked way to inexperienced against the veterans. Hate being right.





6sidedlie said:


> VANCOUVER MISSED OUT!! Darnit.
> 
> * EASTERN CONFERENCE
> * (1) Montreal < (8) Boston in 7, the big upset.
> * (2) Pittsburgh > (7) Ottawa in 6, both teams need better goaltending to make it deep.
> * (3) Washington > (6) Philadelphia in 5, these two teams were awful last year. Good to see them get in and how can you beat against Alexander the Great?
> * (4) New Jersey > (5) NY Rangers in 7, Brodeur baby.
> 
> * WESTERN CONFERENCE
> * (1) Detroit > (8) Nashville in 5, to deep and to good.
> * (2) San Jose vs (7) Calgary in 5, with Marleau playing better they are the team to beat.
> * (3) Minnesota < (6) Colorado in 6, Avs are playing good and I like there crop of forwards. Defence is iffy.
> * (4) Anaheim > (5) Dallas in 4, Dallas slipped late and the Ducks always look good.


4 for 8...I wouldn't say right would be the word to describe that.

Had to do this to you, lol. I'm still a little upset over the Penguins not showing up to a superior Red Wings team tonight. However, Pavel Datsyuk remains one of the most underrated players to play the game. The guy always knows the perfect time to glide and perfect time to just explode. He wastes very little energy when he is not needed in the play, only to save it when it is most crucial. Whenever he has the puck, I am not comfortable as a Pens fan.

Random note: with Russia winning the latest gold medal, how dominate would they have been had players like Malkin, Datsyuk, or Gonchar been able to put on the skates?


----------



## swpthleg

the wings are surely an older team. Old enough to have to conserve their energy and not get in a brawl after the bullshit "no goal."


----------



## Terry77

I'm blown away at how well Osgood has been playing. He's really just meant to play in a Wings jersey I guess. 

Detroit really builds excellence through the draft and free agency. Since 2002, every team they lost to went on to the final.


----------



## 6sidedlie

All_In_GSP said:


> Random note: with Russia winning the latest gold medal, how dominate would they have been had players like Malkin, Datsyuk, or Gonchar been able to put on the skates?



Imagine how good the Canadians and the Swedes would've been if there players got to play? Haha.

Thanks for bringing back my old picks. I was really suprised about the Rangers and originally the Flyers and they changed my mind when I saw them knock off the two teams in the first two rounds.


----------



## Negative1

The game was on another tv right beside the PPV so I could watch both until the game was over. The only good that came outta that was I was the first to alert everyone that Detorit had scored again by saying out loud; 'f*ck! they scored again!'

Monday I'll get to watch the whole game uninterrupted though and I can't wait.


----------



## burton_o6

I had a pretty shitty night watching it..Got to watch it on a 18 foot projection screen(pretty cool), but the weather was shitty and the dish kept going out. I missed the whole 3rd period(might have been a good thing). Oh well, can't wait for 7pm to roll around..


----------



## All_In

2-0 Detroit already. Pens D looks like absolute crap. Giving all kinds of space in the neutral zone just like Philly did to them. Malkin needs to step it up...oh wait so does the rest of the f*&$in team. This series is looking to be short and sh*&%y.

Chris Osgood doesn't see anything. Detroit's D is stifling and their stars are playing like stars. Except Kronwall leaves his skates when he hits - hardly series-altering, but penalty-worthy nonetheless. PP is the only way the Pens can win because they look like garbage even strength.

Prepare for the most boring second and third periods. Yay New Jersey Devils hockey!

Yes sir on the second and the third is turning out just as suspected. Refs just decided this game on the goaltender interference call...wow this is just bad.


----------



## Negative1

This is terrible, Pittsburgh isn't even putting up a fight. We might as well have the Oilers playing the Wings. 

YES!!! I love it!! 

Down 2-0 and haven't even scored yet.


----------



## Terry77

Osgood is shutting them out and a guy named Kronwall from Sweden is roughing them up. Really, the Wings are a great team, an excellent team that play both ends of the ice better than anybody in the league.


----------



## 6sidedlie

You guys act like you are suprised. How many Red Wings games did you watch this season/playoffs, they've been doing this all year. Defence is way to strong and you don't need the best goalie when he only faces 20 shots a game, just a solid one.

I wish I made some bets.


----------



## Terry77

6sidedlie said:


> I wish I made some bets.


 Coming in the green with the red wings baby

It looks bleak, but it's not a series until a team takes one on the road


----------



## burton_o6

6sidedlie said:


> You guys act like you are suprised. How many Red Wings games did you watch this season/playoffs, they've been doing this all year. Defence is way to strong and you don't need the best goalie when he only faces 20 shots a game, just a solid one.
> 
> I wish I made some bets.


I'll put 2000 on tomorrow nights game.

EDIT:
This isn't the most comforting news...
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/s_569411.html


----------



## The Legend

If you could only choose one who would you rather have Sidney Crosby or Evgeni Malkin? Personally I don't like both(because I am a Flyers fan) but I do give them respect but I would rather have Malkin.


----------



## burton_o6

It's hard to say...Crosby is a great play maker, but Evgeni is just a beast. Since Malkin was able to carry the team on his back for 35 games(getting them into the playoffs) I would have to go with him.


----------



## Jewbacca

I already knew this would happen.

I knew Wings would win the first two games (didn't think they would dominate like that though), then I thought Penguins would win the next 4 winning the series in Game 6.

I will probably be wrong though lol


----------



## All_In

Crosby...hands down. Not even close in my opinion.


----------



## burton_o6

All_In_GSP said:


> Crosby...hands down. Not even close in my opinion.


For me I would agree, based on this series alone. But I still have to go with Malkin when looking at the big picture.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Lets go Wings!! 2 more games!


----------



## All_In

burton_o6 said:


> For me I would agree, based on this series alone. But I still have to go with Malkin when looking at the big picture.


That's the picture I'm talkin about! I think Crosby will be the best player in this league for at least the next decade.

C'mon Pens!

Letang has been benched for Sydor.

I personally don't like this. They have to try something but I actually think Letang has played very well compared to their other defensemen. Sydor is a proven champion, but the Scuderi and Gil pairing needs to be split up because they can't move the puck...oh and they're slow as shit. Go back to one defensive dman and one offensive dman.

HAHAHAHA I KNEW IT! OBSTRUCTION CALLS OUT THE A$$ tonight! Just sucks it had to come only after 2 games of that stuff. DEFINITE call - there was also a slash on the play by Samuleson. About time!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!

See that hook on Hossa cutting to the net at the end of the first on the PP? It's been going uncalled for one side this entire series. Rafalski hitting Malkin at center ice without the puck. They got that one...I'm shocked.


----------



## Negative1

Thank you Penguins for keeping it alive.


----------



## All_In

THERE they are!


----------



## Jewbacca

Crosby is better than Malkin and I don't even see this as an argument. Not taking anything away from Malkin, but Crosby is the best guy in the league. 

Even though the Pens won tonight they did not capitalize on all of their good scoring chances, which is something you can't do if you want to win a series against a team like them. We'll see how the rest of the series plays out though


----------



## burton_o6

*EAST VS. WEST*

***********************
Red Wings 2

Penguins 1
***********************

Fu*kin right! Lets do it again on Satuday night!


----------



## 6sidedlie

Sad news in the hockey world as one of my favourite prospects has passed away. Luc Bourdon of the Vancouver Canucks died in a motorcycle accident, I am really frickin' choked. It's crazy because he was playing in Winnipeg this year and I got to see him play a ton and he really became one of my favourite players. He was 21 .

RIP. Luc, all thoughts are with his family on this one.


----------



## burton_o6

6sidedlie said:


> Sad news in the hockey world as one of my favourite prospects has passed away. Luc Bourdon of the Vancouver Canucks died in a motorcycle accident, I am really frickin' choked. It's crazy because he was playing in Winnipeg this year and I got to see him play a ton and he really became one of my favourite players. He was 21 .
> 
> RIP. Luc, all thoughts are with his family on this one.


Wow...That is really sad news.


----------



## 6sidedlie

It kind of puts everything in perspective in a hurry.

I'll never forget him dominating at the 05 world juniors in ND. He was a freakin' tank. The Canucks took a lot of hate for drafting him before Kopitar, but the dude had so much heart and potential that he was a sure fire first pairing d-man.

Blaaaaaah. Feel like crap now.


----------



## burton_o6

It's especially said that he is so young. He obviously would have had a bright/successful future ahead of him.


----------



## swpthleg

My husband loved his motorbike, until he got t-boned by someone in a car, thrown off the bike and 30 feet through the air, landed in a ditch unable to feel his legs, hit his head so hard his helmet cracked right down the middle, shredded 1 arm of his leather etc. Fortunately he wasn't paralyzed but his hand was broken in several places and it' s still a little wonky.

I guess you could look at it like the kid died doing something he loved.


----------



## Negative1

So who do you think takes Conn Smythe this year?

I should throw up a poll.

Zetterberg
Datsuyk
Franzen
Lidstrom
Osgood
Fleury
Malkin
Crosby
Gonchar

Since it usually almost always goes to the netminder, I could see them giving it to Osgood. He has just played soo freakin well for them despite the fact that he hasn't faced as many as shots as the other goalies have. The ones he did stop were clutch and he has back to back shutouts.

Fleury on the other hand has the most wins in least games played. Faces alot of shots and makes some brilliant saves. He's young and is learning to deal with pressure and the last games will prove his worth to hold the MVP trophy.

What'd yall think?


----------



## All_In

I really don't like the "let's give it to the goaltender" cop out. Unless it's someone playing Martin Brodeuresque every night, this decision should never be to just give it to a goalie. 

Eric Staal should've got it for the Hurricanes, not Cam Ward. The year before Brad Richards had won it with less points, while Khabi had better numbers across the board on than Ward. I guess that's one of the benefits of having your team go 34-0-1 that year when you score a goal...

If Osgood gets it, I'd yack. Guy doesn't face sh*t, although I'll give it to him that he remains composed after not seeing shots for 10 minute time periods. It's hard to ignore Zetterberg. The proof is there that when his line gets Crosby, the Crosby line gets shut down. I think that will change though if Hossa continues to control the puck (you're 6'2" 220 - stick out your a$$ and get between the defenseman and the puck like you've done all season and in game 3). Babcock is full of it to say he doesn't match the Zetterberg line up with Crosby's when they have the final change at home. Datsyuk is just as good, if not better, defensively, creates on every possession (the Pens should consider themselves lucky he still has 0 pts in the finals), and has began to throw his body around. If Detroit wins I give it to whoever has more points - Zetterberg or Datsyuk.

It's a shame Gonchar will never get it, because he is playing so well. I wouldn't give it to Lidstrom because he has Rafalski and Kronwall who are playing out of their minds.

If the Pens win - I say give it to Crosby. The kid is the hype, and it really sucks that most outside of Pit refuse to recognize all that he does with an ego even less than mine after a home run in company softball. It would be great to hear conspiracy theories after he got the cup and award. If MAF continues to stand on his head, he's a hard candiate to beat. After all, the Red Wings have been the better team for three games, and have won two...


----------



## All_In

Staal has his stick broken in his hands by a slash, yet the Red Wings get the Powerplay. Detroit can't feel good about this. The refs just gave this game to Detroit. This is the worst officiating I've ever seen...World Cup included.


----------



## Negative1

This is freakin intense. Fleury is a machine omg.

The officiating in this series has been brutal I agree with you on that one.


----------



## Terry77

Fluery has been unreal in this


----------



## All_In

Unfortunately, it looks as though Datsyuk and Zetterberg are much more fresh than Malkin and Crosby. Gonchar, what happened?


----------



## All_In

I am a roller coaster of absolute mania.


----------



## Negative1

There was something on NHL.com about Sykora and his scoring drought and his reply to it was something like; 'I know I'm overdue for a goal but I know the next one I get is going to be a big one...'

It doesn't get any bigger than tonight Petr. Good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## All_In

Sykora called his own game-winning tripple OT goal...he CALLED his own goal! W-what?! That was one of the coolest things I've seen watching hockey in a long time. He points to that douche at ice-level Pierre and says, "I'm gonna get this. I'm going to end this game." He then shelfs a wrister over Osgood's glovehand. That was incredible. I'm just glad the game wasn't decided on a BS call (Det's two goaltender interference penalties or Sykora's hooking minor).


----------



## burton_o6

*EAST VS. WEST*

***********************
Red Wings 3

Penguins 2
***********************

That game was insane! I've never been so stressed


----------



## Negative1

Henrik Zetterberg got Conn Smythe?


----------



## All_In

Good season Pens. Congrats Detroit (biting my tongue)...............


----------



## Terry77

Negative1 said:


> Henrik Zetterberg got Conn Smythe?


Come on dude, he earned it and no real Penguins fan should give Fleury shit for tonight's game.

I wish my Maple Leafs weren't run by bootlickers and had a good ol mom and pop thing on the go like the Red Wings.


----------



## Negative1

I didn't mean for it to sound that he didn't deserve it cause he is among the people that do but I got the feeling that he got alittle extra browny points for the game-winning goal....which was really weak. If that were the case (making the decision on a single games performance) then who's anyone to ignore Fleury's performance that took the previous game into the 6th period? I think Fleury's accomplishment was more impressive than scoring a goal that required zero skill to get. Just what I think anyway.

To tell the honest truth, I was pissed off for only about 15-20 minutes then after that I was happy and extremely proud that the Penguins had even made it that far. They played the team that was the best in the league for the past 7-8 years and gave them a battle. The best team this year won the cup, they deserve it I guess, good for them.

I thought it was stupid that Chelios got to hold it before Osgood did though.

Well, thank you everyone for contributing to this thread, it was the first thing I looked at when I came to the boards everyday. Now that the season is over we can look forward to the free agency and draft choices, which will both be exciting.


----------



## All_In

Penguins, please keep Marion Hossa!


----------



## wafb

HockeyTown USA!!! Yeah Baby!:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77

All_In_GSP said:


> Penguins, please keep Marion Hossa!


Dude's shipping off to Boston. Contract year = better performances. 

If Malkin gets the big salary through abitration/whatever and they want to keep the likes of Fleury, Whitney, Malone etc. (not end up like Tampa Bay did), he'll be delt out to LA in something like a 5-1 deal.


----------



## All_In

Terry77 said:


> Dude's shipping off to Boston. Contract year = better performances.
> 
> If Malkin gets the big salary through abitration/whatever and they want to keep the likes of Fleury, Whitney, Malone etc. (not end up like Tampa Bay did), he'll be delt out to LA in something like a 5-1 deal.


Neither of us can say for certain regarding Hossa, so it's kind of pointless to settle on him going to Boston (we do recall how unhappy he was in an Atl uniform, and Boston isn't much better). He's on the Pens right now and came inches from a cup. He also has the benefit of playing on the wing of the game's best playmaker. It might be enough to twist his arm into taking a little less money to stay and become part of a possible dynasty. 6 years, 6-7 million is doable for Pittsburgh, if they're willing to hit the top of the salary cap. Seeing as next year's season tickets have already been sold out, Crosby and Malkin are 1 and 2 for top jersey sales, and the team just made it to the SCF, I'm guessing they don't have to worry much about revenues. Plus I'm hoping Hossa's marginal regular season scares off potential offerers. 

Malone is born and raised in Pit. He is going to want to say. That being said, this is the year for him to shop if he wants the big big money. Playing on a line with Malkin, on such a strong team bumped his numbers to as high as they would likely go. I like the guy, and really hope he stays.

Fleury isn't going anywhere IMO. Mark my words there.

Orpik is the defenseman you were thinking of as a FA. Whitney is locked in long term.

Roberts and Sydor are going to be sent packing, clearing up a healthy 3-5 million. 

Keep in mind that Malkin and Staal are signed through next year, so their contract hits will not occur in 08. There are means of front-end or back-end loading contracts to dictate which years big costs will hit. It's kind of like faulty accounting, but legal. Watch for the Flyers in 3 years when they'll have a majority of their guys locked in still with the lower end of their contracts kicking in; they'll have lots of money and lots of room to go after big time players (maybe a goalie would be nice...please don't flame me with "Biron played awesome" stuff cause the guy just doesn't cut it).

I've heard the big trade with the Kings thing before with Ovechkin (you mentioned Malkin). Thing is, if you're going to do it for financial reasons, getting all of those players in return is going to end up costing you more, even if you let go of some others...Maybe LA would cover some of the contracts but I am not really sure. Dustin Brown, O'Sullivan, Kopitar, Frolov, and Jack Johnson are all some serious talents.

Pens in '09.


----------



## burton_o6

Congrats Detroit..


----------



## 6sidedlie

All_In_GSP said:


> Keep in mind that Malkin and Staal are signed through next year, so their contract hits will not occur in 08. There are means of front-end or back-end loading contracts to dictate which years big costs will hit. It's kind of like faulty accounting, but legal. Watch for the Flyers in 3 years when they'll have a majority of their guys locked in still with the lower end of their contracts kicking in; they'll have lots of money and lots of room to go after big time players (maybe a goalie would be nice...please don't flame me with "Biron played awesome" stuff cause the guy just doesn't cut it).



It doesn't matter if they are front loaded, or back loaded. It is the average amount paid over the time that is held against the salary cap. It's gonna suck for teams down the line with these massive contracts.

Zetterberg deserved the Conn Smythe. What was he +16 in 22 games? Sickening.

Detroit is going to be able to put out a sexy team for years to come, this team is never going to have an 'off' year.

Penguins are going to be scary good in the regular season next year. I have them winning the presidents cup, unless they trade away some talent. They won't.

and finally, Go Canucks. Let's get ourselves to the top of the NW division again .


----------



## All_In

6sidedlie said:


> It doesn't matter if they are front loaded, or back loaded. It is the average amount paid over the time that is held against the salary cap. It's gonna suck for teams down the line with these massive contracts.


I stand corrected. You are right, sir.



6sidedlie said:


> Zetterberg deserved the Conn Smythe.


He certainly did.



6sidedlie said:


> and finally, Go Canucks. Let's get ourselves to the top of the NW division again .


What happened to Luongo anyway? The one year I finally get him in a fantasy draft and he drops off at the end of the season. The Cannucks have no scoring outside of the Sedin twins.


----------



## 6sidedlie

They'll address it. Marian Hossa is a UFA, and they have some prospects they could trade. There's definately ways to fill the void of the lack of scoring in Van City.


----------



## Terry77

They weren't even going to pursue Hossa until Mario and others told ol Ray to go get somebody to make another line with Crosby. Boston are the most interested team, or in other words the team ready to pay what he wants, I've read that the Penguins are interested though.

There's a salary cap
-Staal and Malkin are coming out of their entry level contracts.
-Fleury is a RFA. 
-Malone UFA

So, Crosby makes his 7 or so eventually. Fleury will demand upawards of 4-5. Malkin will want the 8-9 and Stall is getting towards the big bucks. Mike Peca made big time money, so Jordan Staal will earn at least 3.5 to 4. that's 22.2 (at least) on 4 players. Still not even considering Orpik, Sykora, Malone etc. Then Hossa will want 8 for sure. 30 million pucks, it won't work for a succesful team. Look at the mess in Tampa Bay. 

I can go on for hours if we want to turn this into an off season thread. Think there's a reason to start a NHL thread or something? I'm serious, I'm game for talking hockey anywhere and anytime


----------



## burton_o6

Im predicting...Stall, Malkin, Fluery are staying.. Orpik and Malone are gone. Hossa is a toss up for me. He said he wants to be with a contending team, so he may stay.


----------



## Terry77

I love Ryan Malone, this dude's turned into a solid player. He's character in the room, plugs, plays in both ends and can put the puck in the net. I wouldn't mind him in the blue and white Something tells me those idiots will resign Sundin and bring in some flake like Demitra. "We're contending!!"


----------



## Negative1

For the record, Sundin and Georges Laroque are my 2 favorite active players.

Sundin will be assassinated if he does not sign with the Leafs this year after they had wanted to trade him away for some prospects. Everything he's ever accomplished in his career will be overshadowed by this and I don't want that to happen, he needs to stay with the Leafs at least one more year. Besides, he still puts up some decent numbers for an old man.

The players I want to see still in a Pens uniform are; Malone, Scuderi lol, Letang, Talbot, Ruutu, old man Roberts, Laroque, Dupuis, Orpik, Malkin but I wouldn't lose sleep over it and MAF and Conky.

I just read that Hossa _is_ willing to take a salary cut to remain with the team. raise01: Much respect.

Staal I'm not soo sure what he will be expecting from the Pens and I believe firmly that Malkin will be expecting alot of Benjamins. Malkin does not strike me as a loyal player, he left his team in Russia didn't he?

The coach Therrien (whom I call _Michel Teryakby _:laugh is up for a new contract after next season, I hope he is with them for along time also.

The thing I don't understand is how Detroit can have all those forwards, defence and goalies, that have superstars in each position and still have the same dominating team each and every year, and the Penguins have to change their roster because of their salary cap.

If Ryan Malone went to Toronto that would be the koolest thing. I think he is just what they need to light a fire under their ass and get some pucks in the net.

As always, my top favorite teams are Penguins, Stars and Leafs. This past season I was on board Columbus, Nashville and Washington and will continue to support all of them.


----------

